# [Q] Wanting to root LG K3



## meowwl (Oct 13, 2016)

I just went from an older than dirt LG optimus slider (android 2.3.5...hence older than dirt!...But I still miss the slide out keyboard! ) to an LG K3, running Android 6.0.1. I'd like to root it so I can remove some of the bloatware, and to get Link2SD running so I can move stuff to the SD card. However, Kingroot shows "No exploit available." and there isn't a TWRP recovery for it yet either. Anyone got any ideas as to how to root this thing? I've tried kingroot, oneclickroot, and even poot (which made me giggle like a 5 year old, once I found a clean version anyway.) to no avail.


----------



## wolfxwinds (Oct 26, 2016)

Still searching for some hope.. so far very very little.. ran all the app root which all fail dramatically.
I have went on offensive trying to find a version of twrp that is also a negative.. any seniors want to give us some light?


----------



## meowwl (Oct 27, 2016)

Well, since there are at least three threads concerning this phone, maybe someone will give us a hand in one of them! I actually have a spare one with a shattered but still functional (due to the skinomi holding it together!) screen that I'd be willing to let someone use for research purposes.


----------



## wperdigon (Oct 30, 2016)

I am in the same boat about this phone. I currently have about 8 of them for Perk and Check points and I would love to be able to root for them. I can make a small donation ($50) to whoever can get a root developed to this device so I can do my own will with it. Very serious about my offer =) Subscribed!


----------



## unclevername (Nov 7, 2016)

I can offer a small donation as well ($25). I have the Virgin Mobile version of the K3, if that makes a difference. I'm not too tech-oriented, so the easier the root method is to follow, the better


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 12, 2016)

unclevername said:


> I can offer a small donation as well ($25). I have the Virgin Mobile version of the K3, if that makes a difference. I'm not too tech-oriented, so the easier the root method is to follow, the better

Click to collapse



I've managed a temporary root using a rather unorthodox method of two different one-click root utilities. Currently working on getting the SuperSU binaries to stick to achieve a permanent root. I'll keep you all updated.....

Sent from my Moto G 2015 using XDA Labs


----------



## unclevername (Nov 12, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> I've managed a temporary root using a rather unorthodox method of two different one-click root utilities. Currently working on getting the SuperSU binaries to stick to achieve a permanent root. I'll keep you all updated.....
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2015 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Excellent, thanks!


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 12, 2016)

unclevername said:


> Excellent, thanks!

Click to collapse



Achieved full root using iRoot, the Windows PC version. Still trying to inject the Super SU binaries. 

Sent from my Moto G 2015 using XDA Labs


----------



## wperdigon (Nov 13, 2016)

Ok, give me some instructions with the super user so I can do some of the things I want to do and if it works out you got paypal money


----------



## unclevername (Nov 14, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> Achieved full root using iRoot, the Windows PC version. Still trying to inject the Super SU binaries.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2015 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Please let us know when you've completed it. I'll gladly send you a donation when the instructions are up. Thanks again for taking the time to tinker with it.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 14, 2016)

unclevername said:


> Please let us know when you've completed it. I'll gladly send you a donation when the instructions are up. Thanks again for taking the time to tinker with it.

Click to collapse



I will definitely do that. Just today I finally achieved full root on my LG Tribute 2. The LG K3 has proven to be tough. I have full root via iRoot, but have yet to replace the iRoot binaries with SuperSU binaries. 

Sent from my Moto G 2015 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------




MotoJunkie01 said:


> I will definitely do that. Just today I finally achieved full root on my LG Tribute 2. The LG K3 has proven to be tough. I have full root via iRoot, but have yet to replace the iRoot binaries with SuperSU binaries.

Click to collapse



So if you simply want root, I can instruct you on that. My definition of a "true" full root, however, is when @Chainfire's SuperSU binaries are injected. 

Sent from my Moto G 2015 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 PM ----------




MotoJunkie01 said:


> I will definitely do that. Just today I finally achieved full root on my LG Tribute 2. The LG K3 has proven to be tough. I have full root via iRoot, but have yet to replace the iRoot binaries with SuperSU binaries.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2015 using XDA Labs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll get some links and files together and post some instructions by this evening. This method will at least get you super user access to /system

Sent from my Moto G 2015 using XDA Labs


----------



## unclevername (Nov 14, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> I will definitely do that. Just today I finally achieved full root on my LG Tribute 2. The LG K3 has proven to be tough. I have full root via iRoot, but have yet to replace the iRoot binaries with SuperSU binaries.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2015 using XDA Labs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if I need the SuperSU binaries or not. I'm looking to both remove manufacturer-installed bloatware and to install link2sd so that I can use the SD card. I've read a little bit about custom recoveries and I don't think I want to go down that road. 

The two previous phones that I had - the LG Tribute and the LG Optimus - were fine once I rooted them and removed stuff and then installed link2sd. I liked the fact that I had more control over the phone, but I didn't feel the need to install any custom recovery. I remember the root process for the other two phones did include installing SuperSu, but I don't know if that is required for what I want to do. 

Thanks!


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 14, 2016)

Sure. The root that I've achieved will give you full root privilege over the /system partition. You can debloat, deodex, edit build.prop, install BusyBox, etc etc. As we speak I'm putting together a brief tutorial on rooting the LG K3, with links to needed files.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 15, 2016)

Guide - Rooting the LG K3
Disclaimer: As with any rooting procedure, you are doing this at your own risk. I am not responsible for bricked or inoperable devices. However, I will provide support in the event of such a travesty.

1. On your Windows 7, 8, 8.1 or 10 PC or laptop, download and install the LG United Driver v4.1.1 from this link. 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByS9qDHT607jTVFBbVEwUi1vVjg/view?usp=drivesdk
2. On your LG K3, go to SETTINGS, ABOUT PHONE, and find BUILD NUMBER. Tap approximately 8 times until DEVELOPER OPTIONS is enabled.
3. Enable USB DEBUGGING and OEM UNLOCKING.
4. On your PC or laptop, download and install the latest iRoot version for Windows from this link:
http://www.iroot.com
5. Connect your LG K3 to your PC or laptop using a proper micro USB syncing cable. 
6. Launch iRoot on your PC or laptop and ensure your phone is connected as a media device. 
7. Follow any on-screen prompts that may appear on your device's screen during the process. 
8. Your device may reboot one or more times during the process. This is normal. 
9. Upon completion, iRoot should indicate that your device is rooted and a super user app will be installed on your device. If the procedure fails, simply try again. It will achieve root.


----------



## unclevername (Nov 15, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> Guide - Rooting the LG K3
> Disclaimer: As with any rooting procedure, you are doing this at your own risk. I am not responsible for bricked or inoperable devices. However, I will provide support in the event of such a travesty.
> 
> 1. On your Windows 7, 8, 8.1 or 10 PC or laptop, download and install the LG United Driver v4.1.1 from this link.
> ...

Click to collapse



This is great. I'm going to try it out a little later today. I'll let you know how it goes, and I'll post any questions I have along the way. Thank you.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 15, 2016)

unclevername said:


> This is great. I'm going to try it out a little later today. I'll let you know how it goes, and I'll post any questions I have along the way. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Please do. I always like to see input and experiences posted.


----------



## unclevername (Nov 15, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> Please do. I always like to see input and experiences posted.

Click to collapse



MotoJunkie, I installed the LG United drivers to my PC using the link you provided. I then downloaded iRoot and when I tried to install it I received this message:

"The program can't start because libaapt.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix the problem." 

It went on to list these other dll's as missing: Common.dll, PhoneManageru.dll, and DuiLib_u.dll. 

A Google search turned up the possibility of a virus or corruption as the culprit, among other things, so I'm running some scans now. Any thoughts?


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 15, 2016)

unclevername said:


> MotoJunkie, I installed the LG United drivers to my PC using the link you provided. I then downloaded iRoot and when I tried to install it I received this message:
> 
> "The program can't start because libaapt.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix the problem."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to the iRoot official website and download the most recent version of iRoot. Install it from your download. It is very possible that the file I provided is devoid of the required .dll files for installation. I will correct that in my post. Thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## wperdigon (Nov 16, 2016)

SO far, I have tried this on one of the 8 phones I have. I have restarted, rebooted, basically followed the steps in order. Downloaded new direct from the iroot - i have had 8 attempts, nothing, all i Get is root failed. Does it matter if it's a Boost Mobile device prepaid?


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 16, 2016)

wperdigon said:


> SO far, I have tried this on one of the 8 phones I have. I have restarted, rebooted, basically followed the steps in order. Downloaded new direct from the iroot - i have had 8 attempts, nothing, all i Get is root failed. Does it matter if it's a Boost Mobile device prepaid?

Click to collapse



It is possible that there is a difference, possibly in the firmware build, or in some type of carrier specific protected or encrypted partition. To clarify I used this exact method on a LGLS450 Virgin Mobile branded. The method worked first time. You should perhaps try Kingoroot, the PC version. Also, RootGenius and KingRoot, PC versions, have proven effective in the past on some of these budget LG devices. Please keep me posted on your progress.


----------



## meowwl (Oct 13, 2016)

I just went from an older than dirt LG optimus slider (android 2.3.5...hence older than dirt!...But I still miss the slide out keyboard! ) to an LG K3, running Android 6.0.1. I'd like to root it so I can remove some of the bloatware, and to get Link2SD running so I can move stuff to the SD card. However, Kingroot shows "No exploit available." and there isn't a TWRP recovery for it yet either. Anyone got any ideas as to how to root this thing? I've tried kingroot, oneclickroot, and even poot (which made me giggle like a 5 year old, once I found a clean version anyway.) to no avail.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 16, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> It is possible that there is a difference, possibly in the firmware build, or in some type of carrier specific protected or encrypted partition. To clarify I used this exact method on a LGLS450 Virgin Mobile branded. The method worked first time. You should perhaps try Kingoroot, the PC version. Also, RootGenius and KingRoot, PC versions, have proven effective in the past on some of these budget LG devices. Please keep me posted on your progress.

Click to collapse



Any Virgin Mobile users of the LG K3 please keep me posted on your progress. I am currently compiling a TWRP build for this device and will update accordingly on my progress.


----------



## unclevername (Nov 16, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> Any Virgin Mobile users of the LG K3 please keep me posted on your progress. I am currently compiling a TWRP build for this device and will update accordingly on my progress.

Click to collapse



I'm having problems getting the K3 rooted. I downloaded iRoot directly from their website. It installed seamlessly and runs fine on my PC. It's able to connect to my phone and it automatically installs some crapware (One Cleaner, App Cool, and One Locker), but every time I run the root program it comes back with "LGLS450 Root Failed."

I've made sure that both USB debugging and OEM unlocking are enabled, and the phone is set to use the USB connection for File transfer (transfer media files to the connected device). I've run the root program multiple times and it always returns a "Root Failed" message. 

It says during the root process that the phone may restart one or more times, but this never happens.

---------- Post added at 06:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------

Interestingly, the first few times I ran iRoot it would  install three crapware programs on my phone: App Cool (which is then an open program on my phone as the root process is proceeding), One Cleaner, and One Locker. But the last time I ran iRoot it only installed App Cool and One Locker, and I got a message saying that One Cleaner was blocked by Android because it didn't pass their security requirements. Not sure how it got through all the former times, and not sure what to make of this, i.e. if it's a clue as to why the phone may not be rooting.

---------- Post added at 06:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 AM ----------

Specifically it says "This app contains code that attempts to bypass Android's security protections."


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 16, 2016)

unclevername said:


> I'm having problems getting the K3 rooted. I downloaded iRoot directly from their website. It installed seamlessly and runs fine on my PC. It's able to connect to my phone and it automatically installs some crapware (One Cleaner, App Cool, and One Locker), but every time I run the root program it comes back with "LGLS450 Root Failed."
> 
> I've made sure that both USB debugging and OEM unlocking are enabled, and the phone is set to use the USB connection for File transfer (transfer media files to the connected device). I've run the root program multiple times and it always returns a "Root Failed" message.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My VM model K3 restarted I think twice, and also installed the apps you mentioned. However, upon saying rooting success, an app appeared called super user, which is basically a Chinese version of SuperSU, which allowed full access to the root directory of the device.
By the way, what carrier is yours?

---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------

Curiously, there appears to be a difference here based on carrier, which is odd because, at least in the past, Boost and Virgin both tend to use duplicate firmware builds. E.g., The Moto E LTE (xt1526) released by Boost and Virgin both came pre-boxed with duplicate firmware builds. In this case, however, there appears to definitely be a difference in either the builds, the partition tables, or both. I am nearly compelled to purchase a Boost variant to attempt to figure this out.


----------



## unclevername (Nov 16, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> My VM model K3 restarted I think twice, and also installed the apps you mentioned. However, upon saying rooting success, an app appeared called super user, which is basically a Chinese version of SuperSU, which allowed full access to the root directory of the device.
> By the way, what carrier is yours?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the VM version. I did have an SD card installed with a few apps on it. It's weird, this phone, as is, did recognize the SD card and allowed a select few apps to be moved to it. I was running Firefox and VLC off the SD card, and a couple other apps as well. But most apps, including all the pre-installed stuff, were unmovable. I moved the apps back to internal storage and removed the SD card before attempting to root. But perhaps having done that changed the system in such a way that iRoot fails?

Also, a couple days ago I went into System updates and updated everything: the PRL, profile, Firmware, and LG software. I don't know if this affects the root process, if you and I have different versions of things. Under software info, it reads: 

Android version 6.0.1
Android security patch level 2016-09-01
Baseband version
Kernel version 3.10.49
Build number MXB48T
Software version LS450ZV5

Might it make a difference if I were to reset the phone to factory settings?


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 16, 2016)

unclevername said:


> I have the VM version. I did have an SD card installed with a few apps on it. It's weird, this phone, as is, did recognize the SD card and allowed a select few apps to be moved to it. I was running Firefox and VLC off the SD card, and a couple other apps as well. But most apps, including all the pre-installed stuff, were unmovable. I moved the apps back to internal storage and removed the SD card before attempting to root. But perhaps having done that changed the system in such a way that iRoot fails?
> 
> Also, a couple days ago I went into System updates and updated everything: the PRL, profile, Firmware, and LG software. I don't know if this affects the root process, if you and I have different versions of things. Under software info, it reads:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a good idea. Maybe do a factory dara reset. My software version is LS450ZV4 and my Security Patch Level is 02.01.2016. So, it appears that your software version is one version newer than mine. That's probably the difference. If you could find a TOT or .kdz file for an older build and flash it, that would also be a viable remedy.


----------



## unclevername (Nov 16, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> That's a good idea. Maybe do a factory dara reset. My software version is LS450ZV4 and my Security Patch Level is 02.01.2016. So, it appears that your software version is one version newer than mine. That's probably the difference. If you could find a TOT or .kdz file for an older build and flash it, that would also be a viable remedy.

Click to collapse



I reset the phone, to no avail. Even after the reset, I'm still at software version 5 and the Security Patch Level is still 2016-09-01. I reran iRoot a few times with the same results. Very frustrating, to say the least.

Will the TWRP build you're working on require iRoot, or is it a manual method of rooting?

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------




unclevername said:


> I reset the phone, to no avail. Even after the reset, I'm still at software version 5 and the Security Patch Level is still 2016-09-01. I reran iRoot a few times with the same results. Very frustrating, to say the least.
> 
> Will the TWRP build you're working on require iRoot, or is it a manual method of rooting?

Click to collapse



I just reread your previous post and I see you talked about flashing a TOT or .kdz file of an older build. I don't know what that means exactly, but will do some research when I have time and give it a try.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 16, 2016)

unclevername said:


> I reset the phone, to no avail. Even after the reset, I'm still at software version 5 and the Security Patch Level is still 2016-09-01. I reran iRoot a few times with the same results. Very frustrating, to say the least.
> 
> Will the TWRP build you're working on require iRoot, or is it a manual method of rooting?

Click to collapse



After learning of your dilemma and the difficulties of the Boost Mobile user, I am now actively working on another root method for the K3. Trying to revise a universal method for all builds and variants. Sorry about your difficulties but I thank you very much for your information and input.


----------



## unclevername (Nov 16, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> After learning of your dilemma and the difficulties of the Boost Mobile user, I am now actively working on another root method for the K3. Trying to revise a universal method for all builds and variants. Sorry about your difficulties but I thank you very much for your information and input.

Click to collapse



As always, thank you very much. I really appreciate the time you're putting into this. I don't know if you do this purely for the pleasure of it or if it was the financial incentive that got you involved (or both), but I'd be more than happy to send along the donation I mentioned initially. Regardless of the outcome, I appreciate the effort and your willingness to work with us. Just let me know.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 16, 2016)

unclevername said:


> As always, thank you very much. I really appreciate the time you're putting into this. I don't know if you do this purely for the pleasure of it or if it was the financial incentive that got you involved (or both), but I'd be more than happy to send along the donation I mentioned initially. Regardless of the outcome, I appreciate the effort and your willingness to work with us. Just let me know.

Click to collapse



I never accept monetary gain for stuff like this. Just the love of Android and the wish to help other Android enthusiasts. I'll keep you updated on a new, more versatile method for all K3 variants. In the meantime, please try the PC versions of Kingroot and Kingo Root.
However, thank you very much for your offer.


----------



## unclevername (Nov 16, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> I never accept monetary gain for stuff like this. Just the love of Android and the wish to help other Android enthusiasts. I'll keep you updated on a new, more versatile method for all K3 variants. In the meantime, please try the PC versions of Kingroot and Kingo Root.
> However, thank you very much for your offer.

Click to collapse



Will do, thanks.


----------



## unclevername (Nov 17, 2016)

No luck with Kingo Root or Kingroot. I didn't try Root Genius because according to their own site they're only compatible to Lollipop 5.0.2. (http://rootgenius.com/). 

I don't like using these programs unless absolutely necessary. It seems like they all install malware on the android device during the attempt at rooting, and Kingroot installed malware on my windows machine as well. As far as can I tell the malware is easily removed and I don't think there's anything more sinister going on, but as a matter of principle it irks me. That said, I realize they're free and that's the price they're asking us to pay for an easy root method. Of course, when the phone doesn't achieve root anyway, it's all the more frustrating.

I'm going to try the PurpleDrake method next, which "has done wonders for many LG devices," at least according to this site: https://techchomps.com/10-things-you-need-to-know-about-kingroot-before-rooting-your-device/. They also mention the WinDroid Toolkit as a possibility.  I'll post back with results.


----------



## meowwl (Nov 19, 2016)

Cannot get iroot to install, from either link...Avast has it flagged as infectious, (URL:Mal) and blocks the install, even though I've reported it as a false positive. Even with avast turned off, it won't install. Keep getting error code 5 in reference to a temp file. Have run both kingroot and kingoroot numerous times, both to no avail. Also tried purpledrake, and it's not compatible. I've currently less than 1/2 gb left of internal memory. A little annoyed at Virgin mobile and LG for being this short sighted. I can't even install the Starbucks app, because my internal memory is so crowded with crapware.


----------



## wperdigon (Nov 19, 2016)

I have tried all the methods too - got nothing, whats this purple drake thing? looks interesting - I just want to have root to this little phone, I use them for farming beermoney and it's price point is so good that it makes sense for a root


----------



## tgkobaljr (Nov 19, 2016)

Did anyone figure out yet how to root the Boost LG K3?

I have tried all these Kingroot etc.  nothing....


----------



## tgkobaljr (Nov 19, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> My VM model K3 restarted I think twice, and also installed the apps you mentioned. However, upon saying rooting success, an app appeared called super user, which is basically a Chinese version of SuperSU, which allowed full access to the root directory of the device.
> By the way, what carrier is yours?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




Did you happen if figure out anything with Boost LG K3??


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 19, 2016)

tgkobaljr said:


> Did you happen if figure out anything with Boost LG K3??

Click to collapse



I was just experimenting with the new PC version of KingRoot v5.0.0. It was just released. If you are willing to take the usual risks, give it a try. I'll report back with my own findings but it will be a day or two before I get to try it on the Boost variant.


----------



## tgkobaljr (Nov 19, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> I was just experimenting with the new PC version of KingRoot v5.0.0. It was just released. If you are willing to take the usual risks, give it a try. I'll report back with my own findings but it will be a day or two before I get to try it on the Boost variant.

Click to collapse



I tried the v5.0 one still didnt work.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 19, 2016)

tgkobaljr said:


> I tried the v5.0 one still didnt work.

Click to collapse



There is the possibility of flashing an earlier firmware version, or the firmware of another carrier, to obtain root.

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------




MotoJunkie01 said:


> There is the possibility of flashing an earlier firmware version, or the firmware of another carrier, to obtain root.

Click to collapse



I can dump my rooted /system partition if someone wants to indulge in converting the dump to a .kdz or TOT file.
EDIT: Never mind on that. Since the K3 achieves root by a systemless root method, it would only be required for my rooted /boot image to be flashed to another device to obtain root. You gave me an idea. Thanks


----------



## tgkobaljr (Nov 19, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> There is the possibility of flashing an earlier firmware version, or the firmware of another carrier, to obtain root.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------
> IV
> ...

Click to collapse



im not sure about all that lol just good at following directions once someone knows how to do it phone is killing me bloatware has filled this thing.


----------



## wperdigon (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm willing to just about anything to these phones to get the root access - this is just crazy....so much potential, yet so limited by bloat


----------



## meowwl (Oct 13, 2016)

I just went from an older than dirt LG optimus slider (android 2.3.5...hence older than dirt!...But I still miss the slide out keyboard! ) to an LG K3, running Android 6.0.1. I'd like to root it so I can remove some of the bloatware, and to get Link2SD running so I can move stuff to the SD card. However, Kingroot shows "No exploit available." and there isn't a TWRP recovery for it yet either. Anyone got any ideas as to how to root this thing? I've tried kingroot, oneclickroot, and even poot (which made me giggle like a 5 year old, once I found a clean version anyway.) to no avail.


----------



## tgkobaljr (Nov 20, 2016)

wperdigon said:


> I'm willing to just about anything to these phones to get the root access - this is just crazy....so much potential, yet so limited by bloat

Click to collapse



Same here man lol


----------



## unclevername (Nov 21, 2016)

wperdigon said:


> I have tried all the methods too - got nothing, whats this purple drake thing? looks interesting - I just want to have root to this little phone, I use them for farming beermoney and it's price point is so good that it makes sense for a root

Click to collapse



PurpleDrake doesn't work on this phone. It was developed for the G3, not the K3, but apparently it works on other LG devices as well. But not the K3 of course.

MotoJunkie is the only one on the entire internet I've come across who has successfully rooted the K3, and that was evidently an earlier firmware version than the rest of us have. Hopefully he'll find a way to root the more recent versions.

I've explored getting more involved with the process myself, but it's just too far over my head. The Android/Linux operating system is quite a beast. Every time I feel like I've gained some minimal understanding of it, I seem to lose whatever knowledge I've gained. It takes a lot of time and dedication to get to know and understand it. At least it does for me. It just doesn't come easily.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 21, 2016)

wperdigon said:


> I'm willing to just about anything to these phones to get the root access - this is just crazy....so much potential, yet so limited by bloat

Click to collapse



Yeah I completely agree. Boost and Virgin are both known to jam your /system partition full of utterly useless bloat. Out of curiosity, have you attempted to unlock your bootloader?


----------



## unclevername (Nov 21, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> Yeah I completely agree. Boost and Virgin are both known to jam your /system partition full of utterly useless bloat. Out of curiosity, have you attempted to unlock your bootloader?

Click to collapse



MotoJunkie, I looked into unlocking the bootloader and from what I can gather it requires a code from the manufacturer, and LG only provides the code for two of its models - and they're on the European market! Is there some other way to unlock the bootloader?


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 22, 2016)

unclevername said:


> MotoJunkie, I looked into unlocking the bootloader and from what I can gather it requires a code from the manufacturer, and LG only provides the code for two of its models - and they're on the European market! Is there some other way to unlock the bootloader?

Click to collapse



Well, on my LG Tribute 5, for example, I simply enabled OEM UNLOCK in developer options, put the phone in fastboot mode, connected it to my PC, opened a command window in my adb directory, and used fastboot oem unlock. The bootloader unlocked. I was curious as to whether the LG K3 could use the same method. Haven't had a free minute to try it yet. I will be getting back on a viable rooting method -- hopefully for all variants -- tomorrow. If the bootloader can be unlocked, i already have a universal method. Since the K3 uses a systemless root strategy, I can simply upload my /laf, /boot and /aboot partitions as flashable .img files. Root would be automatic


----------



## unclevername (Nov 22, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> Well, on my LG Tribute 5, for example, I simply enabled OEM UNLOCK in developer options, put the phone in fastboot mode, connected it to my PC, opened a command window in my adb directory, and used fastboot oem unlock. The bootloader unlocked. I was curious as to whether the LG K3 could use the same method. Haven't had a free minute to try it yet. I will be getting back on a viable rooting method -- hopefully for all variants -- tomorrow. If the bootloader can be unlocked, i already have a universal method. Since the K3 uses a systemless root strategy, I can simply upload my /laf, /boot and /aboot partitions as flashable .img files. Root would be automatic

Click to collapse



I just downloaded the Minimal ADB and Fastboot from XDA (I've never used these tools before). At this point, I can't even get the K3 into fastboot mode. I tried (with the device off) holding the power and volume down buttons, but that starts the phone in safe mode. I tried the same procedure with the volume up instead of down, and the phone started normally. I typed "adb reboot fastboot" from the command window, and the phone rebooted normally as well.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 22, 2016)

unclevername said:


> I just downloaded the Minimal ADB and Fastboot from XDA (I've never used these tools before). At this point, I can't even get the K3 into fastboot mode. I tried (with the device off) holding the power and volume down buttons, but that starts the phone in safe mode. I tried the same procedure with the volume up instead of down, and the phone started normally. I typed "adb reboot fastboot" from the command window, and the phone rebooted normally as well.

Click to collapse



Yeah, the K3 uses the /laf partition standard for its boot sequence. LG loves to use that to keep their devices from easily entering fastboot mode. I'll see if I can nuke /laf (its a known workaround) to be able to boot into fastboot.


----------



## tgkobaljr (Nov 22, 2016)

really hope someone can figure this out, thank you MotoJunkie for trying to help us out!


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 22, 2016)

tgkobaljr said:


> really hope someone can figure this out, thank you MotoJunkie for trying to help us out!

Click to collapse



The Virgin Mobile K3 I had originally rooted during my initial posts was a friend's device. My only dilemma in implementing a universal root procedure for the K3 is that I don't have a device to work with. I have since returned the K3 I rooted. Out of sheer perplexity, I'm trying to obtain my own K3 for development purposes. It is hard to believe that a budget smartphone like the LG K3 is locked down so tight against root exploits. I'm a good mind to reach out to the great @Chainfire himself for advice on this one. I do know that if bootloader unlocking is an option, then I already have a working method for all K3 variants. I simply must have the ability to flash the /boot partition. 

Sent from my G 2015 using XDA Labs


----------



## tgkobaljr (Nov 22, 2016)

Yah when I got it figured it would be easy root I was way off


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 22, 2016)

tgkobaljr said:


> Yah when I got it figured it would be easy root I was way off

Click to collapse



The whole arena of gaining root access changed with the release of Android 6.0.1 Marshmallow, and now ever more so with 7.x.x Nougat. All methodology nowadays is centered upon the concept of "systemless" root. Whereas prior methods focused on modifying the /system partition to gain superuser privileges, systemless root requires kernel and ramdisk modifications to the /boot partition. As I'm sure you know, we can't modify /boot with a locked bootloader. Therefore, my focus now is looking for a viable procedure to unlock the K3's bootloader. With that freedom, I can compile a universal boot.img which can be flashed to all variants and, in turn, enable SuperSU binaries to be implemented into the OS. 

Sent from my G 2015 using XDA Labs


----------



## tgkobaljr (Nov 22, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> There is the possibility of flashing an earlier firmware version, or the firmware of another carrier, to obtain root.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





MotoJunkie01 said:


> The whole arena of gaining root access changed with the release of Android 6.0.1 Marshmallow, and now ever more so with 7.x.x Nougat. All methodology nowadays is centered upon the concept of "systemless" root. Whereas prior methods focused on modifying the /system partition to gain superuser privileges, systemless root requires kernel and ramdisk modifications to the /boot partition. As I'm sure you know, we can't modify /boot with a locked bootloader. Therefore, my focus now is looking for a viable procedure to unlock the K3's bootloader. With that freedom, I can compile a universal boot.img which can be flashed to all variants and, in turn, enable SuperSU binaries to be implemented into the OS.
> 
> Sent from my G 2015 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



That would be amazing if you  can get it unlocked


----------



## wperdigon (Nov 23, 2016)

Need me to send one of my k3 to you?


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 23, 2016)

wperdigon said:


> Need me to send one of my k3 to you?

Click to collapse



You do that and I can give the K3 my utmost dedication and attention. All retail stores in my hometown are sold out. And I'll make you a deal: if I devise a successful root method, I get to keep the device. If I can't, I return your device. Give me two weeks upon receiving the device 

Sent from my G 2015 using XDA Labs


----------



## 259151andrew (Nov 26, 2016)

i was questing for a root for this phone as well. i noticed that we could apply a update from sd or adb. there have been (update.zip)s that root a device that root a particular device made. i looked inside the zips and there built exactly like a flashable zip for a custom recovery except for the signature. instead of a unsigned or "allegedly signed" you'll need the private key in order to properly sign the package. once complete you'll be able to flash it with the stock recovery.

Here is one for the ZTE Merit: Here

Another for the LG L40/L70/L90/G2: Here


----------



## tgkobaljr (Nov 26, 2016)

259151andrew said:


> i was questing for a root for this phone as well. i noticed that we could apply a update from sd or adb. there have been (update.zip)s that root a device that root a particular device made. i looked inside the zips and there built exactly like a flashable zip for a custom recovery except for the signature. instead of a unsigned or "allegedly signed" you'll need the private key in order to properly sign the package. once complete you'll be able to flash it with the stock recovery.
> 
> Here is one for the ZTE Merit: Here
> 
> Another for the LG L40/L70/L90/G2: Here

Click to collapse



So, you were able to root the LG LS450 (LG K3) using those directions?


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 26, 2016)

tgkobaljr said:


> So, you were able to root the LG LS450 (LG K3) using those directions?

Click to collapse



Very interesting concept. I had forgotten all about the ability to flash update.zip from stock recovery. So I guess it's just a matter of finding an LG signature for a pre-rooted ROM, which I currently have for the K3.


----------



## unclevername (Nov 26, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> You do that and I can give the K3 my utmost dedication and attention. All retail stores in my hometown are sold out. And I'll make you a deal: if I devise a successful root method, I get to keep the device. If I can't, I return your device. Give me two weeks upon receiving the device
> 
> Sent from my G 2015 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Did anything ever come of this? As I write, the Virgin Mobile K3 is on sale for fifteen bucks at Best Buy: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/virgin-...ffcode=pg129242&ksdevice=c&lsft=ref:212,loc:2

I can buy it online and have it delivered to you. Shipping is free.



> I'm a good mind to reach out to the great @Chainfire himself for advice on this one.

Click to collapse



Any word from Chainfire?


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 27, 2016)

unclevername said:


> Did anything ever come of this? As I write, the Virgin Mobile K3 is on sale for fifteen bucks at Best Buy: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/virgin-...ffcode=pg129242&ksdevice=c&lsft=ref:212,loc:2
> 
> I can buy it online and have it delivered to you. Shipping is free.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chainfire is a very busy man. Here is my current position on the K3. As you already know I am able to root an earlier build on the Virgin Mobile variant. It is the Boost Mobile variant and the Virgin Mobile variant running recent software versions that have proven impenetrable thus far. Since root for the K3 is based on a systemless root method (a root method geared toward modification of the boot.img versus older methods of root by modifying /system) I am focusing on bootloader unlocking the K3. If successful, root for all variants of the K3 should be as simple as flashing a modified boot.img which will, in turn, inject the superuser binaries into the OS, thus achieving a universal rooting method.
    Send me a PM please.
Edit: Thanks to @unclevername, I now have a brand new Virgin Mobile LG K3 on the way to my mailbox. Can't wait to jump back in headfirst to exploiting a universal root method for this great device.


----------



## wolfxwinds (Nov 29, 2016)

thanks for looking into this motojunkie. really hopeful that the boost variant has a exploit... I really like this little phone just wish that it wasnt drowning in bloat.


----------



## meowwl (Oct 13, 2016)

I just went from an older than dirt LG optimus slider (android 2.3.5...hence older than dirt!...But I still miss the slide out keyboard! ) to an LG K3, running Android 6.0.1. I'd like to root it so I can remove some of the bloatware, and to get Link2SD running so I can move stuff to the SD card. However, Kingroot shows "No exploit available." and there isn't a TWRP recovery for it yet either. Anyone got any ideas as to how to root this thing? I've tried kingroot, oneclickroot, and even poot (which made me giggle like a 5 year old, once I found a clean version anyway.) to no avail.


----------



## zixxorb (Nov 29, 2016)

Just bought this phone today. Any news? Was there a way to get into fastboot? Because we should be able to flash chainfires systemless root from fastboot or possible install a custom twrp from there.

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------

Also worth noting that it says there's an Android System Update available


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 29, 2016)

wolfxwinds said:


> thanks for looking into this motojunkie. really hopeful that the boost variant has a exploit... I really like this little phone just wish that it wasnt drowning in bloat.

Click to collapse



In a day or so my k3 will be delivered. I will be 100% on the case. F#@k a bunch of bloatware. I hate it.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Dec 2, 2016)

zixxorb said:


> Just bought this phone today. Any news? Was there a way to get into fastboot? Because we should be able to flash chainfires systemless root from fastboot or possible install a custom twrp from there.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------
> 
> Also worth noting that it says there's an Android System Update available

Click to collapse



Getting into fastboot on most LG devices usually involves manipulating the /laf partition, which is put in place by LG to keep customers out of fastboot mode. The /laf partition contains a ramdisk and kernel just like any other boot.Img. Still waiting on my K3 to arrive. When it does, nuking /laf altogether will be my first goal, which oftentimes "fools" the device into entering fastboot mode.


----------



## 259151andrew (Dec 2, 2016)

tgkobaljr said:


> So, you were able to root the LG LS450 (LG K3) using those directions?

Click to collapse



no, it can't be done without this devices private key. lg obviously put that option in the recovery for some reason. if exploited correctly, it could be used for root.

and i would also need a specialized tool to create the signature so it will incorporate the private key, the one used to create a flashable zip for a custom recovery won't work. that tool will make it unsigned or "allegedly signed".


----------



## zixxorb (Dec 3, 2016)

Well my screen messed up so I returned it to Walmart. Got another phone. Thanks anyways


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Dec 3, 2016)

zixxorb said:


> Well my screen messed up so I returned it to Walmart. Got another phone. Thanks anyways

Click to collapse



Just unlocked my Virgin Mobile LG Tribute 5 bootloader by eradicating /laf and forcing boot into fastboot mode. In turn, fastboot oem unlock took care of the locked bootloader. I'm looking into the LG Exceed 2 (Verizon's earlier variant of this device, the LGLS450PP)). The bootloader was unlocked the same way -- eradicating /laf. I'll keep updating.

---------- Post added at 06:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 AM ----------




MotoJunkie01 said:


> Just unlocked my Virgin Mobile LG Tribute 5 bootloader by eradicating /laf and forcing boot into fastboot mode. In turn, fastboot oem unlock took care of the locked bootloader. I'm looking into the LG Exceed 2 (Verizon's earlier variant of this device, the LGLS450PP)). The bootloader was unlocked the same way -- eradicating /laf. I'll keep updating.

Click to collapse



Edit: the LG K3 (LGLS450)  and the LG Options Exceed 2 (LGLS450PP) have strikingly similar partition tables. I'm going to entertain the notion of booting into fastboot  mode in order to ascertain the level of difficulty in unlocking the K3's bootloader. Getting a .kdz file first to flash back stock in case of a brick.


----------



## jaiganesh1121 (Dec 6, 2016)

*Any updates*

Motojunkie did u find a way to root the device? Waiting for your updates


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Dec 6, 2016)

jaiganesh1121 said:


> Motojunkie did u find a way to root the device? Waiting for your updates

Click to collapse



Not forgot about you all my friend. I am actively working on both the LG K3 and the LG Optimus Zone 3. I am hopeful to have some updates for you all before the weekend on the K3. 

Sent from my Google Pixel using XDA Labs


----------



## tgkobaljr (Dec 6, 2016)

Thank you MotoJunkie!!


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Dec 6, 2016)

tgkobaljr said:


> Thank you MotoJunkie!!

Click to collapse



No problem. I do want to say thanks again to @unclevername for providing me with a new LG K3 to work with. Very generous....


----------



## tgkobaljr (Dec 6, 2016)

Thank you! @unclevername


----------



## unclevername (Dec 6, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> No problem. I do want to say thanks again to @unclevername for providing me with a new LG K3 to work with. Very generous....

Click to collapse





tgkobaljr said:


> Thank you! @unclevername

Click to collapse



It's my pleasure guys. I'd like to say thank you once again to MotoJunkie for his dedication to the cause. Very generous as well.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Dec 8, 2016)

Update: I've gained temp root on Build No. LS450ZV4, Virgin Mobile variant. If I can get permanent root, even on this earlier build, I will at least provide a short guide for those running the same build/variant. Sorry so slow guys. This little K3 has proven to be an absolute fortress against superuser binaries.


----------



## jdogrambo (Dec 8, 2016)

Any body tried deleting laf partition to get to fast boot


----------



## unclevername (Dec 9, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> Update: I've gained temp root on Build No. LS450ZV4, Virgin Mobile variant. If I can get permanent root, even on this earlier build, I will at least provide a short guide for those running the same build/variant. Sorry so slow guys. This little K3 has proven to be an absolute fortress against superuser binaries.

Click to collapse



MotoJunkie, you said this once before, and I'll echo your sentiments here once again: It's almost unfathomable that LG made this budget K3 so hard to get into.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Dec 9, 2016)

unclevername said:


> MotoJunkie, you said this once before, and I'll echo your sentiments here once again: It's almost unfathomable that LG made this budget K3 so hard to get into.

Click to collapse



It truly leaves me purplexed. But hey, the vault at Ft Knox wasn't too big either. Haha. We will get through its walls of steel. Just keep trying @unclevername. I'm looking into logi recovery now. Seeing if that may be a feasible option.


----------



## jdogrambo (Dec 9, 2016)

Ive been trying everything possible to try and get root as well


----------



## jdogrambo (Dec 10, 2016)

So far no luck


----------



## jdogrambo (Dec 12, 2016)

Guys im still trying but phone us getting me more and more stumped


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Dec 12, 2016)

jdogrambo said:


> Guys im still trying but phone us getting me more and more stumped

Click to collapse



Yeah tell me about it. At least there are a handful of us trying. Rome wasn't built in a day....but that's just what I say when I am needing another few ounces of patience. Haha. 
    So, in a nutshell, we have a very nice little LG budget smartphone with Android 6.0.1 and, thus, we must use systemless root. That would be no problem but....wait....a locked bootloader prevents mod to boot.img. So, perhaps we can force fastboot mode using the /laf workaround, and maybe try sideloading SuperSU as a systemless root. But wait....because we are not rooted, we can't gain access to the filesystem for partition mods. With Christmas around the bend, this dilemma puts me in mind of the Gift of the Magi by O. Henry. In that story Della was determined to buy her husband, as his Christmas gift, a chain for his gold watch. In order to afford this gift, Della sells her long beautiful locks of hair, only to learn that her husband has sold his watch to buy combs for her hair. Lol.


----------



## meowwl (Oct 13, 2016)

I just went from an older than dirt LG optimus slider (android 2.3.5...hence older than dirt!...But I still miss the slide out keyboard! ) to an LG K3, running Android 6.0.1. I'd like to root it so I can remove some of the bloatware, and to get Link2SD running so I can move stuff to the SD card. However, Kingroot shows "No exploit available." and there isn't a TWRP recovery for it yet either. Anyone got any ideas as to how to root this thing? I've tried kingroot, oneclickroot, and even poot (which made me giggle like a 5 year old, once I found a clean version anyway.) to no avail.


----------



## jdogrambo (Dec 14, 2016)

Still a no go


----------



## 259151andrew (Dec 15, 2016)

Hey motojunkey try using your temp root with this to force fastboot and unlock the bootloader

Here

Also be careful if this doesn't work the phone will be useless, thats why i don't want to try it, this phone is all i have


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm back on it. Just got off work. Been on call again.

---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------

On a positive note, we just had a breakthrough on our LGVS425PP thread by being  able to first downgrade to a rootable firmware build. Can anybody find any .kdz files for the k3?

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 PM ----------




MotoJunkie01 said:


> I'm back on it. Just got off work. Been on call again.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------
> 
> On a positive note, we just had a breakthrough on our LGVS425PP thread by being g able to first downgrade to a rootable firmware build. Can anybody find any .kdz files for the k3?

Click to collapse


@help101 brainstormed the idea. I'm going to ask him to work on this  device as well if you all are on board.


----------



## mvblair (Dec 18, 2016)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> ...With Christmas around the bend, this dilemma puts me in mind of the Gift of the Magi by O. Henry. In that story Della was determined to buy her husband, as his Christmas gift, a chain for his gold watch. In order to afford this gift, Della sells her long beautiful locks of hair, only to learn that her husband has sold his watch to buy combs for her hair. Lol.

Click to collapse



Hah! Hah!! First class story right there and good analogy!  Yeah, I just bought this phone for my daughter for Christmas. Because the root doesn't seem to work, I think I'm going to return it, though. I've spent about three hours on it this afternoon. Guess I'll go for the Alcatel Pixi that seemed in the same price-range.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Dec 19, 2016)

There is hope yet that old Ebeneezer Scrooge may break down and allow Tiny Tim SuperUser privileges on his K3. Seems that our K3 is vulnerable to the "Dirty Cow" exploit. In a nutshell, as many of you guys already know, the Dirty Cow exploit is a privilege-escalation exploit in the coding of the Linux Kernel itself. I'm exploring all avenues of this vulnerability as we speak. Please, if anyone wants to jump in and brick their device...urrr, I mean lend a hand.....feel free to provide input and specific findings. Although this vulnerability has existed for around a decade, it was only discovered a few weeks ago. Moreover, the vulnerability exists on virtually ALL Android devices.


----------



## 259151andrew (Dec 20, 2016)

i am trying the dirty cow exploit as im writing this.

using these files: Click Here

And this guide: Click Here

i got to the "adb logcat -s recowvery" and it gets stuck after "---------beginning of main"as you see in the picture, and nothing has happened for the past hour. you can't type anything, plus i don't want to close it, just incase this could screw up the phone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 AM ----------

the errors are from me, trying to use the 64bit commands for the 32bit files and the k3, aka noobing it up


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Dec 20, 2016)

259151andrew said:


> i am trying the dirty cow exploit as im writing this.
> 
> using these files: Click Here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Noobing it up is perfectly welcome and appreciated here. After all this is a newly discovered vulnerability ......which has been patched on the newest Android Builds. I think we stand a true chance here


----------



## unclevername (Dec 21, 2016)

Wow, I'm glad to see this project is still ongoing and it looks like some new folks have hopped on board to help. I've had both some personal and family issues I've been dealing with and thus haven't been able to keep up with the board lately. It's nice to check back in and witness this perseverance - it's inspiring. 

Merry Christmas / Happy Holidays to all...


----------



## SumitDey (Dec 22, 2016)

Why don't you try KingoRoot?


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Dec 22, 2016)

SumitDey said:


> Why don't you try KingoRoot?

Click to collapse



Tried KingoRoot and most other one click rooting applications, both the APK and PC versions. KingoRoot (and others) focuses on a system based exploit to gain root access. The problem with gaining root on the K3 is the fact that it comes stock with 6.0.1 Marshmallow which, by nature, requires a systemless root exploit. With a locked bootloader, systemless root by exploiting boot.img is a tough concept.


----------



## 259151andrew (Dec 22, 2016)

Here is a program that uses dirty cow to root a device, but it doesn't work with devices that have a armeabi processor architecture at the moment, which is what the k3 has, fixing is on the todo list. Can anyone try to edit, compile, and see if it works. 

Click here
I don't have a Linux to do this


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Dec 22, 2016)

259151andrew said:


> Here is a program that uses dirty cow to root a device, but it doesn't work with devices that have a armeabi processor architecture at the moment, which is what the k3 has, fixing is on the todo list. Can anyone try to edit, compile, and see if it works.
> 
> Click here
> I don't have a Linux to do this

Click to collapse



I'll see if I can dissect it.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Dec 23, 2016)

That's a tough tool to break down. Its almost as if it were written exclusively for Samsung devices.


----------



## 259151andrew (Dec 23, 2016)

Under the support it say it was only tested on the s7,
But the next bullet says it only works on arm64v8. And i looked at the 2 sources for this program. One is the dirty cow exploit ( here ). And the other is recowvery (the recovery expoit based on dirty cow) for the lg v20 ( here ). It says its a rooting utility for android devices. Which i believe means more than just samsung. But who knows, they might have been making it for and didn't state it.

Most of the things i just stated os in the README.md[/QUOTE]

We could also try to modify the v20 recowvery one if farm root won't work. But we'll need a custom recovery


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Dec 24, 2016)

259151andrew said:


> Under the support it say it was only tested on the s7,
> But the next bullet says it only works on arm64v8. And i looked at the 2 sources for this program. One is the dirty cow exploit ( here ). And the other is recowvery (the recovery expoit based on dirty cow) for the lg v20 ( here ). It says its a rooting utility for android devices. Which i believe means more than just samsung. But who knows, they might have been making it for and didn't state it.
> 
> Most of the things i just stated os in the README.md

Click to collapse



We could also try to modify the v20 recowvery one if farm root won't work. But we'll need a custom recovery[/QUOTE]
I'm sure you're 100% correct - that the tool will work on Android devices other than Samsung. I was just noticing that the tool is reflective of Samsung's particular partition tables and PIT files. I'm continuing to work on it.


----------



## 259151andrew (Dec 25, 2016)

Hey take a at this:click here
Somebody made a shell command to root any phone , Linux PC is needed and you need to install Android NDK and the rest is pretty self explanatory but if you need help refer to the 5 step guide under the download


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Dec 26, 2016)

259151andrew said:


> Hey take a at this:click here
> Somebody made a shell command to root any phone , Linux PC is needed and you need to install Android NDK and the rest is pretty self explanatory but if you need help refer to the 5 step guide under the download

Click to collapse



A good tool I agree. However, with a locked bootloader as with the K3, systemless root is continuing  to prove problematic. In the event the K3's bootloader were unlocked, the adb shell method in your link would be ideal.


----------



## Kurajmo (Dec 31, 2016)

Any update with LG K3 root? 
I need this for Greenify app
And I still can't see any stock firmware for this LG


----------



## 259151andrew (Dec 31, 2016)

All I've found was the source, who feels like compiling


----------



## jaiganesh1121 (Jan 4, 2017)

Any updates on rooting the device... eagerly waiting for past 3 months


----------



## meowwl (Oct 13, 2016)

I just went from an older than dirt LG optimus slider (android 2.3.5...hence older than dirt!...But I still miss the slide out keyboard! ) to an LG K3, running Android 6.0.1. I'd like to root it so I can remove some of the bloatware, and to get Link2SD running so I can move stuff to the SD card. However, Kingroot shows "No exploit available." and there isn't a TWRP recovery for it yet either. Anyone got any ideas as to how to root this thing? I've tried kingroot, oneclickroot, and even poot (which made me giggle like a 5 year old, once I found a clean version anyway.) to no avail.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Jan 4, 2017)

jaiganesh1121 said:


> Any updates on rooting the device... eagerly waiting for past 3 months

Click to collapse



I understand your eagerness...believe me. No positive updates as of now. But this is one device I'm not giving up on.


----------



## jerrspud (Jan 4, 2017)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> I understand your eagerness...believe me. No positive updates as of now. But this is one device I'm not giving up on.

Click to collapse



I have a new non activated K3 on Virgin that I did not update. I'll check the build ver # when I get a chance. If I'm on ver 4 it the iRoot should work right?


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Jan 4, 2017)

jerrspud said:


> I have a new non activated K3 on Virgin that I did not update. I'll check the build ver # when I get a chance. If I'm on ver 4 it the iRoot should work right?

Click to collapse



Yes absolutely. Once rooted, download Partition Backup & Restore from the Play Store and do a full partition dump.


----------



## jerrspud (Jan 4, 2017)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> Yes absolutely. Once rooted, download *Partition Backup & Restore* from the Play Store and do a full partition dump.

Click to collapse



is that something you need or is that just a backup for me?


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Jan 4, 2017)

jerrspud said:


> is that something you need or is that just a backup for me?

Click to collapse



Both. With those files I can compile a universal root method for all builds of 6.0.1 on the K3. If you don't mind that is. Thanks


----------



## jerrspud (Jan 4, 2017)

ok... If I'm on V4 I'll gladly do that.  I've been sitting on this phone for a few months waiting for root so I hope it's the old ver #.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Jan 4, 2017)

jerrspud said:


> ok... If I'm on V4 I'll gladly do that. I've been sitting on this phone for a few months waiting for root so I hope it's the old ver #.

Click to collapse



It should be. If I'm not mistaken, I believe it came out of the box with v4 on initial release to retail stores.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Jan 5, 2017)

Well, @unclevername and K3 enthusiasts. I am still making little progress for a root method. I am following the threads closely on the Devs working on root for the LG Tribute HD. There are numerous structural similarities - in terms of firmware - between the two devices. Those guys are very close to succeeding with the  Dirty Cow exploit. 
Even with temp root I'm getting nowhere with a locked bootloader. If I could ever get custom recovery in place, I would slam the SuperSU binaries up the K3's a#@. This has been crazy


----------



## unclevername (Jan 6, 2017)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> Well, @unclevername and K3 enthusiasts. I am still making little progress for a root method. I am following the threads closely on the Devs working on root for the LG Tribute HD. There are numerous structural similarities - in terms of firmware - between the two devices. Those guys are very close to succeeding with the  Dirty Cow exploit.
> Even with temp root I'm getting nowhere with a locked bootloader. If I could ever get custom recovery in place, I would slam the SuperSU binaries up the K3's a#@. This has been crazy

Click to collapse



Motojunkie, as always, appreciate your persistence in the face of adversity. I'm still amazed at how "secure" LG has made a budget phone. Unbelievable.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Jan 6, 2017)

unclevername said:


> Motojunkie, as always, appreciate your persistence in the face of adversity. I'm still amazed at how "secure" LG has made a budget phone. Unbelievable.

Click to collapse



     I'm nothing short of truly amazed. I remember when the Galaxy S7 was first released. It took all of three days to get mine rooted. A $30 smartphone that is, thus far, impenetrable. Just wish I could find an early build again. The initial Android build for the K3 was fully rootable using iRoot. Even now I can achieve temp root. Its so close....
     The guys working on the LG Tribute HD rooting method are likewise close to achieving superuser access. If they break ground, the same procedure should be able to be carried over to the K3.


----------



## jerrspud (Jan 7, 2017)

Well my phone is ver 4 , but iRoot didn't work.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Jan 7, 2017)

jerrspud said:


> Well my phone is ver 4 , but iRoot didn't work.

Click to collapse



Initial release was v2. That build was vulnerable to full root, but not sure about v3 (if there was a v3, or if it updated straight from v2 to v4 ?)


----------



## DarthBesity (Jan 9, 2017)

*My contribution... sort of...*



MotoJunkie01 said:


> I'm nothing short of truly amazed. I remember when the Galaxy S7 was first released. It took all of three days to get mine rooted. A $30 smartphone that is, thus far, impenetrable. Just wish I could find an early build again. The initial Android build for the K3 was fully rootable using iRoot. Even now I can achieve temp root. Its so close....
> The guys working on the LG Tribute HD rooting method are likewise close to achieving superuser access. If they break ground, the same procedure should be able to be carried over to the K3.

Click to collapse



Thanks to all who have helped on this issue.  I've been following this thread for a while now.  I have a K3 on VM and have run into several issues with GPS and space and was wanting root to fix these.  I have had some success with fixing most of the issues, but still want root.

As such, here are the things I have found out about this device:

There are 3 builds out there for it, and the code is open source, available on the LG developer site,
 --h-ttp://opensource.lge.com/osList/list?curPage=2&m=Mc001&s=Sc002
I have downloaded both V4 and V5, but am not sure what exactly to do with them.
LGLS450	 LGLS450_Android_Marshmallow_LS450ZV3			
                 LGLS450_Android_Marshmallow_LS450ZV4			
                 LGLS450_Android_Marshmallow_LS450ZV5			
The phone itself has a locked bootloader that LG will not unlock (they don't support it in their unlock program), even though you can set OEM unlock in DevOptions.  Further, I can not get Fastboot to recognize the device no matter what driver I use, or what version I use.  ADB works fine, with the exception of ADB reboot bootloader, of course.  I even attempted multiple variations of accessing the bootloader via hardware button combinations, and the only results I have gotten were to be able to go into Download Mode and to show a screen with the IMEI in a scannable bar-code.  But, as far as the Download Mode goes, again, I can't get anything on my PC to communicate with the phone itself, so that's a bit useless.  I have been able to get the phone into recovery, and tried to go into bootloader from there, and it only reboots normally. 

On that note, I was able to get it to go into sideload mode, and was even able to get ADB to recognize that, I just didn't have anything to try to load at the time.  I am debating trying to sideload a copy of V5, as it is, over to the phone, with only two changes made to the Build.prop file, RO.ADB.SECURE=0 and RO.SECURE=0, but don't know if that's possible, or what can happen or if even the phone will allow anything to be moved over.

As for my GPS issues, I use Advanced Tools App from Google play store, and for my space issues I use App Manager 3 to move what apps I can to my SD card, and to help keep some of the bloatware disabled.

Below I have listed all the information I literally have been able to pull from this phone.  I have no clue if any of it will help, but there it is.
init.svc.ssr_setup	stopped
adc.n11.eighth.name	Care Services
adc.n11.eighth.number	611
adc.n11.elevnth.name	Top Up in Spanish
adc.n11.elevnth.number	*23
adc.n11.fifth.name	Directory Assistance
adc.n11.fifth.number	#411
adc.n11.first.name	Call Care
adc.n11.first.number	*86
adc.n11.forth.name	Directory Assistance
adc.n11.forth.number	*411
adc.n11.ninth.name	Virgin Mobile
adc.n11.ninth.number	868
adc.n11.second.name	Virgin Mobile Care
adc.n11.second.number	8883221122
adc.n11.seventh.name	Care Services
adc.n11.seventh.number	#611
adc.n11.sixth.name	Care Services
adc.n11.sixth.number	*611
adc.n11.tenth.name	Top Up
adc.n11.tenth.number	*729
adc.n11.third.name	Virgin Mobile Care
adc.n11.third.number	18883221122
audio.dolby.ds2.enabled	FALSE
audio.offload.buffer.size.kb	64
audio.offload.gapless.enabled	TRUE
audio.offload.min.duration.secs	30
audio.offload.pcm.enable	FALSE
av.offload.enable	FALSE
bluetooth.chip.vendor	qcom
bluetooth.pan	TRUE
dalvik.vm.dex2oat-Xms	64m
dalvik.vm.dex2oat-Xmx	512m
dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit	96m
dalvik.vm.heapmaxfree	8m
dalvik.vm.heapminfree	2m
dalvik.vm.heapsize	256m
dalvik.vm.heapstartsize	8m
dalvik.vm.heaptargetutilization	1
dalvik.vm.image-dex2oat-Xms	64m
dalvik.vm.image-dex2oat-Xmx	64m
dalvik.vm.isa.arm.features	default
dalvik.vm.isa.arm.variant	cortex-a7
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file	/data/anr/traces.txt
dalvik.vm.zygotemaxfailedboots	5
debug.atrace.tags.enableflags	0
debug.composition.type	gpu
debug.egl.hw	1
debug.force_rtl	0
debug.hwc.dynThreshold	3
debug.mdpcomp.logs	0
debug.sf.hw	1
debug.sf.hwc.canUseABC	1
debug.sf.swaprect	1
dev.bootcomplete	1
dev.pm.dyn_samplingrate	1
DEVICE_PROVISIONED	1
drm.service.enabled	TRUE
frstd.ctrl.run	no
gsm.apn.sim.operator.mvno.data	
gsm.apn.sim.operator.mvno.type	
gsm.call.clear_codes	
gsm.current.phone-type	2
gsm.defaultpdpcontext.active	TRUE
gsm.lge.cat_init_done0	1
gsm.network.type	LTE
gsm.nitz.time	1483948602659
gsm.operator.alpha	Virgin Mobile
gsm.operator.alpha.data	Sprint
gsm.operator.idpstring	11
gsm.operator.iso-country	us
gsm.operator.isroaming	FALSE
gsm.operator.numeric	310120
gsm.operator.numeric.tm	311490
gsm.sim.operator.alpha	
gsm.sim.operator.iso-country	us
gsm.sim.operator.numeric	310120
gsm.sim.state	READY
gsm.version.baseband	MPSS.JO.1.0.c5.7-00024-M8909EAAAANVZM-1.51534.1
gsm.version.ril-impl	Qualcomm RIL 1.0
hw.camcorder.fpsrange	2400030000
init.svc.adbd	running
init.svc.atd	running
init.svc.atfwd	running
init.svc.audiod	running
init.svc.bms-sh	stopped
init.svc.bnrd	running
init.svc.bootanim	stopped
init.svc.ccmd	running
init.svc.chmod_dp	stopped
init.svc.cnss-daemon	running
init.svc.config_bluetooth	stopped
init.svc.config-zram	stopped
init.svc.debuggerd	running
init.svc.drm	running
init.svc.dsqn	stopped
init.svc.enable_uninstall	stopped
init.svc.flash_recovery	stopped
init.svc.frstd	stopped
init.svc.gatekeeperd	running
init.svc.gbmd	running
init.svc.healthd	running
init.svc.imsstarter	stopped
init.svc.installd	running
init.svc.irsc_util	stopped
init.svc.keystore	running
init.svc.lgdrm	running
init.svc.lge-usb-sh	stopped
init.svc.lghashstorage	running
init.svc.lgsecclk	running
init.svc.lmkd	running
init.svc.loc_launcher	running
init.svc.logcat-events	stopped
init.svc.logcat-main	stopped
init.svc.logcat-memory	stopped
init.svc.logcat-radio	stopped
init.svc.logcat-system	stopped
init.svc.logd	running
init.svc.logd-reinit	stopped
init.svc.log-kernel	stopped
init.svc.log-packet	stopped
init.svc.log-power	stopped
init.svc.log-xfrm	stopped
init.svc.media	running
init.svc.modem_debug_info	stopped
init.svc.netd	running
init.svc.netmgrd	running
init.svc.p2p_supplicant	running
init.svc.per_mgr	running
init.svc.perfd	running
init.svc.qcamerasvr	running
init.svc.qcom-c_core-sh	stopped
init.svc.qcom-c_main-sh	stopped
init.svc.qcom-debug	stopped
init.svc.qcom-post-boot	stopped
init.svc.qcom-sh	stopped
init.svc.qmuxd	running
init.svc.qseecomd	running
init.svc.qti	running
init.svc.qti-testscripts	stopped
init.svc.ramoops_backup	stopped
init.svc.rctd	running
init.svc.ril-daemon	running
init.svc.rmplb	stopped
init.svc.rmt_storage	running
init.svc.sensord	running
init.svc.service-crash	stopped
init.svc.servicemanager	running
init.svc.set_emmc_size	stopped
init.svc.smpl_count	stopped
init.svc.sreadahead	stopped
init.svc.sreadahead-check	stopped
init.svc.surfaceflinger	running
init.svc.tftp_server	running
init.svc.thermal-engine	running
init.svc.time_daemon	running
init.svc.touch	stopped
init.svc.ueventd	running
init.svc.vm_bms	running
init.svc.vold	running
init.svc.wcnss-service	running
init.svc.wififtmd	stopped
init.svc.zramswapon	stopped
init.svc.zygote	running
lg.data.bandwidth.enable	1
lg.data.overwarning	FALSE
lg.data.set_policy_data_enable	TRUE
lge.normalizer.param	version2.0/true/9/true/7336/1/1843/0.33
lge.signed_image	TRUE
lge.zdi.actionsend	FALSE
lge.zdi.dragdropintent	FALSE
lge.zdi.onactivityresult	TRUE
log.tag.FlpServiceProvider	DEBUG
log.tag.GeofenceHardwareImpl	DEBUG
log.tag.GeofenceManager	DEBUG
log.tag.GeofenceProxy	DEBUG
log.tag.GpsLocationProvider	DEBUG
log.tag.LgeGpsIndicator	DEBUG
log.tag.LocationManagerService	DEBUG
log.tag.LocSvc_java	DEBUG
log.tag.NlpProxy	DEBUG
media.aac_51_output_enabled	TRUE
media.stagefright.enable-aac	TRUE
media.stagefright.enable-fma2dp	TRUE
media.stagefright.enable-http	TRUE
media.stagefright.enable-player	TRUE
media.stagefright.enable-qcp	TRUE
media.stagefright.enable-scan	TRUE
media.stagefright.use-awesome	FALSE
mm.enable.qcom_parser	262143
mmp.enable.3g2	TRUE
net.activenetwork	13
net.bt.name	Android
net.change	net.dns4
net.dns1	68.28.168.132
net.dns2	68.28.169.132
net.dns3	2600:0:cf02:28ff:68:28:168:132
net.dns4	2600:0:cf02:28ff:68:28:168:133
net.hostname	android-2a48cd8b0c98442e
net.Is_phone_booted	TRUE
net.qtaguid_enabled	1
net.rmnet_data0.dns1	68.28.168.132
net.rmnet_data0.dns2	68.28.169.132
net.rmnet_data0.gw	30.21.123.114
net.tcp.buffersize.default	409687380524288000000000000000
net.tcp.buffersize.edge	4093262803504040000000000000
net.tcp.buffersize.evdo	409487380524288000000000000000
net.tcp.buffersize.gprs	40928760116804000000000000
net.tcp.buffersize.hsdpa	40948738012206000000000000000000
net.tcp.buffersize.hspa	40948738012206000000000000000000
net.tcp.buffersize.hspap	40948738012206000000000000000000
net.tcp.buffersize.hsupa	40948738012206000000000000000000
net.tcp.buffersize.lte	2097152419430480000000000000000000000000
net.tcp.buffersize.umts	409487380110208000000000000000
net.tcp.buffersize.wifi	524288209715241000000000000000000000000
net.tcp.default_init_rwnd	60
persist.audio.fluence.speaker	TRUE
persist.audio.fluence.voicecall	TRUE
persist.audio.fluence.voicerec	FALSE
persist.audio.handset_rx_type	DEFAULT
persist.audio.headset_fluence	FALSE
persist.audio.nsenabled	ON
persist.audio.sm_fluence	OFF
persist.audio.spk_sm_fluence	OFF
persist.audio.spkcall_2mic	ON
persist.audio.voice.clarity	off
persist.audio.voip_nsenabled	ON
persist.camera.eeprom_aat	0
persist.camera.longshot.stages	1
persist.cne.feature	1
persist.data.front.minfps	1200010000
persist.data.mode	concurrent
persist.data.netmgrd.qos.enable	TRUE
persist.data.rear.minfps	90007000
persist.data_netmgrd_mtu	1422
persist.data_netmgrd_not_4g_mtu	1472
persist.debug.wfd.enable	1
persist.demo.hdmirotationlock	FALSE
persist.dpm.feature	0
persist.fuse_sdcard	TRUE
persist.gps.qc_nlp_in_use	0
persist.gralloc.cp.level3	1
persist.gsm.sms.disablelog	64
persist.hwc.enable_vds	1
persist.lg.data.dsqn	0
persist.lg.data.fd	0
persist.lg.data.fds_prop	0
persist.lg.data.iwlan.conf.ver	16;
persist.lg.data.llkklk.exact	TRUE
persist.lg.data.mptcp_feature	0
persist.lge.appman.errc_done	16256112877be
persist.mm.sta.enable	1
persist.profiled.build.version	16256112877be
persist.qcril.disable_retry	TRUE
persist.radio.adb_log_on	0
persist.radio.add_power_save	1
persist.radio.apm_sim_not_pwdn	1
persist.radio.cdma.msgid	98
persist.radio.csretrycategory	
persist.radio.eons.enabled	FALSE
persist.radio.force_nw_search	1
persist.radio.gsm.cota	0
persist.radio.iccid-changed	0
persist.radio.keyBlockByCall	0
persist.radio.nitz_lons_0_0	Sprint
persist.radio.nitz_lons_1_0	
persist.radio.nitz_lons_2_0	
persist.radio.nitz_lons_3_0	
persist.radio.nitz_plmn_0	310 120
persist.radio.nitz_sons_0_0	Sprint
persist.radio.nitz_sons_1_0	
persist.radio.nitz_sons_2_0	
persist.radio.nitz_sons_3_0	
persist.radio.ril_payload_on	0
persist.radio.sglte_target	0
persist.radio.sib16_support	1
persist.radio.sim_mccmnc	310120
persist.radio.sim-spn	
persist.radio.sms.phoneid	0
persist.radio.sms_ims	FALSE
persist.radio.snapshot_enabled	1
persist.radio.snapshot_timer	22
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_0	
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_1	
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_2	
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_3	
persist.rild.nitz_plmn	
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_0	
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_1	
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_2	
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_3	
persist.service.avrcp.browsing	1
persist.service.bdroid.a2dp_con	0
persist.service.bdroid.bdaddr	60:E3:AC:04:6A:82
persist.service.bdroid.privlog	0
persist.service.bdroid.sap	FALSE
persist.service.bdroid.scms_t	0
persist.service.ccaudit.enable	0
persist.service.crash.enable	0
persist.service.ecc.hiddenmenu	
persist.service.epdg.reset	0
persist.service.events.enable	0
persist.service.kernel.enable	0
persist.service.main.enable	0
persist.service.memory.enable	0
persist.service.odm_log.noti	TRUE
persist.service.odm_log.svc	TRUE
persist.service.packet.enable	0
persist.service.power.enable	0
persist.service.radio.enable	0
persist.service.storage.low	0
persist.service.system.enable	0
persist.service.xfrm.enable	0
persist.speaker.prot.enable	FALSE
persist.sys.chameleon.pref	disabled
persist.sys.cust.waitsound	TRUE
persist.sys.dalvik.vm.lib.2	libart.so
persist.sys.emmc_size	8G
persist.sys.lg.sound_enable	2
persist.sys.profiler_ms	0
persist.sys.security	0
persist.sys.ssr.restart_level	ALL_ENABLE
persist.sys.strictmode.disable	TRUE
persist.sys.synaptics_dsx.qhd	FALSE
persist.sys.system_volume	7
persist.sys.theme	
persist.sys.theme0	com.lge.launcher2.theme.optimus
persist.sys.thermald_miti_off	TRUE
persist.sys.timezone	America/New_York
persist.sys.usb.config	mtp,adb
persist.sys.usb.default	mtp,adb
persist.sys.webview.vmsize	104857600
persist.sys.wificountrymcc	
persist.telephony.oosisdc	FALSE
persist.timed.enable	TRUE
persist.tuning.qdcm	1
rec.playback.conc.disabled	TRUE
ril.callmon.started	TRUE
ril.card_operator	SPR
ril.card_provisioned	yes
ril.cdma.emergencyCall	FALSE
ril.cdma.isin1xcall	FALSE
ril.cdma.voiceinservice	TRUE
ril.data.errorcause	0
ril.ecclist	911,112,*911,#911
ril.ecclist.autoprofile	
ril.ecclist.eccidlemode	
ril.lgephone.startup	FALSE
ril.modembsp.bootup	1
ril.qcril_pre_init_lock_held	0
ril.subscription.types	NV,RUIM
rild.libargs	-d /dev/smd0
rild.libpath	/system/vendor/lib/libril-qc-qmi-1.so
ro.adb.secure	1
ro.afwdata.LGfeatureset	SPCSBASE
ro.airplane.phoneapp	1
ro.allow.mock.location	0
ro.am.reschedule_service	TRUE
ro.baseband	msm
ro.bluetooth.dun	TRUE
ro.bluetooth.hfp.ver	2
ro.bluetooth.sap	TRUE
ro.board.platform	msm8909
ro.boot.authorized_kernel	TRUE
ro.boot.baseband	msm
ro.boot.bootdevice	7824900.sdhci
ro.boot.console	ttyHSL0
ro.boot.ddr_size	1073741824
ro.boot.dlcomplete	0
ro.boot.emmc	TRUE
ro.boot.hardware	me0
ro.boot.serialno	LGLS450354a91c3
ro.boot.svelte	1
ro.boot.verifiedbootstate	green
ro.bootimage.build.date	Mon Sep 12 11:39:08 KST 2016
ro.bootimage.build.date.utc	1473647948
ro.bootimage.build.fingerprint	lge/me0_spr_us/me0:6.0.1/MXB48T/16256112877be:user/release-keys
ro.bootloader	unknown
ro.bootmode	unknown
ro.build.characteristics	default
ro.build.date	Mon Sep 12 11:33:48 KST 2016
ro.build.date.utc	1473647628
ro.build.description	me0_spr_us-user 6.0.1 MXB48T 16256112877be release-keys
ro.build.display.id	MXB48T
ro.build.fingerprint	lge/me0_spr_us/me0:6.0.1/MXB48T/16256112877be:user/release-keys
ro.build.flavor	me0_spr_us-user
ro.build.host	LGEACI5R9
ro.build.id	MXB48T
ro.build.product	me0
ro.build.tags	release-keys
ro.build.target_country	US
ro.build.target_operator	SPR
ro.build.type	user
ro.build.user	jenkins
ro.build.version.all_codenames	REL
ro.build.version.base_os	
ro.build.version.codename	REL
ro.build.version.incremental	16256112877be
ro.build.version.preview_sdk	0
ro.build.version.release	6.0.1
ro.build.version.sdk	23
ro.build.version.security_patch	42614
ro.carrier	unknown
ro.cdma.home.operator.alpha	Virgin Mobile
ro.cdma.home.operator.numeric	311490
ro.chameleon.itson	0
ro.cnap.configstatus	0
ro.cnap.oic	0
ro.com.google.apphider	off
ro.com.google.clientidbase	android-om-lge
ro.com.google.clientidbase.am	android-virgin-us
ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm	android-om-lge
ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms	android-virgin-us
ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt	android-virgin-us
ro.com.google.gmsversion	6.0_r6
ro.com.lge.mada	gms_3.1
ro.config.alarm_alert	Life_Is_Good_Alarm.ogg
ro.config.low_ram	FALSE
ro.config.max_starting_bg	8
ro.config.notification_sound	Crystal.ogg
ro.config.ringtone	01_Life_Is_Good.ogg
ro.config.timer_alert	Timer.ogg
ro.config.vc_call_vol_default	4
ro.config.vc_call_vol_steps	7
ro.core_ctl_max_cpu	4
ro.core_ctl_min_cpu	2
ro.crypto.state	unencrypted
ro.cutoff_voltage_mv	3200
ro.dalvik.vm.native.bridge	0
ro.debuggable	0
ro.device.memory.internal	8
ro.device.wapprofile.url	--h-ttp://device.sprintpcs.com/LG/LS450-VIRGIN/LS450ZV5.rdf
ro.emmc_size	8GB
ro.expect.recovery_id	0xf126335f452fd2edf6df2a6c063c23fdf617e7af000000000000000000000000
ro.fm.transmitter	FALSE
ro.frp.pst	/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/config
ro.gps.agps_provider	1
ro.hardware	me0
ro.home.operator.carrierid	VIRGIN
ro.hwui.text_large_cache_height	2048
ro.itson	FALSE
ro.lge.adoptable_storage	FALSE
ro.lge.audio_soundexception	TRUE
ro.lge.bt_gain_control_factor	1
ro.lge.build.basetag	LAMPMMR1R160419
ro.lge.build.branch	msm8909_m_mr1_me0_spr_us_mp_160419
ro.lge.capp_ZDi_O	TRUE
ro.lge.factoryversion	LGLS450AT-00-ZV5-SPR-US-SEP-12-2016+12
ro.lge.has_left_sidekey	TRUE
ro.lge.hiddenreset	0
ro.lge.hw.cable	400MA
ro.lge.hw.revision	rev_10
ro.lge.lcd_auto_brightness_mode	FALSE
ro.lge.lcd_default_brightness	176
ro.lge.lguiversion	5
ro.lge.noise.suppression	0
ro.lge.ns.default	1
ro.lge.sensor_chip	qct_kernel
ro.lge.spr_chameleon	TRUE
ro.lge.spr_chameleon.rootdir	/carrier/cust
ro.lge.suffix	LGLS450.ABMUBKH
ro.lge.swversion	LS450ZV5
ro.lge.swversion_arb	
ro.lge.swversion_rev	12
ro.lge.swversion_short	ZV5
ro.lge.vib_magnitude_index	0,1508,1740,2204,2436,2668,2900,3132
ro.lge.voice.clarity	0
ro.movetosdcard.enable	TRUE
ro.opengles.version	196608
ro.product.board	msm8909
ro.product.brand	lge
ro.product.cpu.abi	armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2	armeabi
ro.product.cpu.abilist	armeabi-v7a,armeabi
ro.product.cpu.abilist32	armeabi-v7a,armeabi
ro.product.cpu.abilist64	
ro.product.device	me0
ro.product.locale	en-US
ro.product.manufacturer	LGE
ro.product.model	LGLS450
ro.product.name	me0_spr_us
ro.qc.sdk.audio.fluencetype	fluence
ro.qc.sdk.audio.ssr	FALSE
ro.qcom.screencolor	1
ro.qualcomm.bluetooth.ftp	TRUE
ro.qualcomm.bluetooth.hfp	TRUE
ro.qualcomm.bluetooth.hsp	TRUE
ro.qualcomm.bluetooth.map	TRUE
ro.qualcomm.bluetooth.nap	TRUE
ro.qualcomm.bluetooth.opp	TRUE
ro.qualcomm.bluetooth.pbap	TRUE
ro.qualcomm.bt.hci_transport	smd
ro.revision	0
ro.ril.svdo	FALSE
ro.ril.svlte1x	FALSE
ro.runtime.firstboot	1483948627847
ro.secure	1
ro.serialno	LGLS450354a91c3
ro.setupwizard.launchtype	2
ro.setupwizard.mode	DISABLED
ro.sf.lcd_density	240
ro.sprint.hfa.flag	activationOK
ro.ssbd.offset	0
ro.ssbd.session	/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/eksst
ro.sys.fw.bg_apps_limit	15
ro.sys.fw.bg_cached_ratio	0
ro.sys.fw.bservice_age	5000
ro.sys.fw.bservice_enable	TRUE
ro.sys.fw.bservice_limit	5
ro.sys.fw.empty_app_percent	50
ro.sys.fw.mOomAdj1	0
ro.sys.fw.mOomAdj2	1
ro.sys.fw.mOomAdj3	2
ro.sys.fw.mOomAdj4	3
ro.sys.fw.mOomAdj5	9
ro.sys.fw.mOomAdj6	15
ro.sys.fw.mOomMinFree1	73728
ro.sys.fw.mOomMinFree2	92160
ro.sys.fw.mOomMinFree3	110592
ro.sys.fw.mOomMinFree4	153600
ro.sys.fw.mOomMinFree5	199680
ro.sys.fw.mOomMinFree6	245760
ro.sys.fw.trim_cache_percent	100
ro.sys.fw.trim_empty_percent	100
ro.sys.fw.trim_enable_memory	1073741824
ro.sys.fw.use_trim_settings	TRUE
ro.sys.umsdirtyratio	20
ro.telephony.call_ring.multiple	FALSE
ro.telephony.default_network	10
ro.use_data_netmgrd	TRUE
ro.vendor.extension_library	libqti-perfd-client.so
ro.wifi.channels	
ro.zygote	zygote32
sbp.bootanim	1
selinux.init_rc_finished	no
selinux.reload_policy	1
service.bootanim.begin	0
service.bootanim.exit	1
service.keyguard.status	0
service.knockcode.status	0
service.plushome.currenthome	standard
sys.ara.applet.using	none
sys.audio.init	TRUE
sys.boot_completed	1
sys.factory.qem	0
sys.hwc.gpu_perf_mode	1
sys.init_log_level	3
sys.keymaster.loaded	TRUE
sys.knockcode.policy.updated	na
sys.knockon.knockoff.distance	10
sys.lge.bnrd	1
sys.lge.caldata_check	1
sys.lge.dsdp.mode	stop
sys.lge.lgmdm_version	5.2.0
sys.lge.pif	0
sys.lge.touchcrack_mode	0
sys.lge.windowsblur.sampling	0
sys.listeners.registered	TRUE
sys.oem_unlock_allowed	1
sys.secpolicy.camera.disabled	0
sys.settings_global_version	8
sys.sysctl.extra_free_kbytes	4803
sys.sysctl.tcp_def_init_rwnd	60
sys.usb.config	mtp,adb
sys.usb.configfs	0
sys.usb.ffs.ready	1
sys.usb.rps_mask	0
sys.usb.state	mtp,adb
telephony.lteOnCdmaDevice	1
tunnel.audio.encode	FALSE
use.voice.path.for.pcm.voip	FALSE
voice.playback.conc.disabled	FALSE
voice.record.conc.disabled	TRUE
voice.voip.conc.disabled	TRUE
vold.has_adoptable	0
vold.post_fs_data_done	1
vold.publicvolume_uuid	C524-15F0
vold.sdcard_fs_type	vfat
wifi.interface	wlan0
wifi.lge.common_hotspot	TRUE
wifi.lge.ftm_test	2
wifi.lge.patch	TRUE
wifi.lge.supportp2p5g	full
wifi_ftm.wififtmd_start	1
wlan.chip.vendor	qcom
wlan.chip.version	wcn
wlan.driver.ath	0
wlan.driver.config	/data/misc/wifi/WCNSS_qcom_cfg.ini
wlan.driver.status	ok
wlan.lge.concurrency	MCC
wlan.lge.dcf.enable	TRUE
wlan.lge.gons.scan.completed	TRUE
wlan.lge.lguaka	yes
wlan.lge.passpoint_setting	TRUE
wlan.lge.softap5g	FALSE
wlan.lge.supportsimaka	YES
wlan.lge.traffic.trigger	100
wlan.lge.wifidisplay	both
wlan.monitor.status	attach


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Jan 9, 2017)

The build I had root success with was in fact Build 3, not V2 as I originally recalled.  If we could downgrade to v3, I can post a universal root method. Has anyone experimented with the notion of downgrading.


----------



## jerrspud (Jan 9, 2017)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> The build I had root success with was in fact Build 3, not V2 as I originally recalled.  If we could downgrade to v3, I can post a universal root method. Has anyone experimented with the notion of downgrading.

Click to collapse



isn't that something you do in DL or recovery mode? or the LG Flash Tool?
http://opensource.lge.com/osList/list?curPage=2&m=Mc001&s=Sc002


----------



## manbug121212 (Jan 13, 2017)

*Hey guys*

Hey guys had an iphone 7, needed better prices got this phone, now need to get unlimited hotspot so im hoping on this project as a noob as well with only one ADB rooting method under my belt, but that was the LG tribute.
I'm gonna start working on the K3
actually im going to sleep first will begin on helping yall in the morning


----------



## jerrspud (Jan 13, 2017)

PdaNet should work, but it's tethered. I tested it with Wifi, but I don't have my K3 activated so I don't know if it works with data... but it should.


----------



## manbug121212 (Jan 13, 2017)

jerrspud said:


> PdaNet should work, but it's tethered. I tested it with Wifi, but I don't have my K3 activated so I don't know if it works with data... but it should.

Click to collapse



Tether works i just cant keep hotspot on it limits it to 8 gigs for wifi hotspot, However pda net was the workaround i had i just want wifi now for the rest of the house


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Jan 18, 2017)

jerrspud said:


> isn't that something you do in DL or recovery mode? or the LG Flash Tool?
> http://opensource.lge.com/osList/list?curPage=2&m=Mc001&s=Sc002

Click to collapse



Downgrading would be very simple in fastboot mode. Unfortunately LG makes it difficult to get in fastboot mode on the majority of their devices. I don't want to run the risk of a hard brick by eradicating the /laf partition (a common workaround for getting into fastboot mode).


----------



## jerrspud (Jan 18, 2017)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> Downgrading would be very simple in fastboot mode. Unfortunately LG makes it difficult to get in fastboot mode on the majority of their devices. I don't want to run the risk of a hard brick by eradicating the /laf partition (a common workaround for getting into fastboot mode).

Click to collapse



that LG tool is no good?


----------



## meowwl (Oct 13, 2016)

I just went from an older than dirt LG optimus slider (android 2.3.5...hence older than dirt!...But I still miss the slide out keyboard! ) to an LG K3, running Android 6.0.1. I'd like to root it so I can remove some of the bloatware, and to get Link2SD running so I can move stuff to the SD card. However, Kingroot shows "No exploit available." and there isn't a TWRP recovery for it yet either. Anyone got any ideas as to how to root this thing? I've tried kingroot, oneclickroot, and even poot (which made me giggle like a 5 year old, once I found a clean version anyway.) to no avail.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Jan 18, 2017)

jerrspud said:


> that LG tool is no good?

Click to collapse



The tool is actually very good. But, like a lot of other brands of smartphones, downgrading is problematic, especially when a bootloader file is included in a .kdz or TOT firmware package. In fact, a hard brick is even possible in such a scenario.


----------



## 259151andrew (Jan 19, 2017)

Flashfire can flash things without the need of a custom recovery, maybe we could try to use the temp root that has succeeded, and try to flash the root binaries, idk if it will work, or if the app will work with the temp root, and the flashfire needs SuperSU root binaries to work, no kingroot, kingoroot, or even clockworkmods superuser binaries


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Jan 19, 2017)

259151andrew said:


> Flashfire can flash things without the need of a custom recovery, maybe we could try to use the temp root that has succeeded, and try to flash the root binaries, idk if it will work, or if the app will work with the temp root, and the flashfire needs SuperSU root binaries to work, no kingroot, kingoroot, or even clockworkmods superuser binaries

Click to collapse



Your idea has merit. I thought of the same thing. But, in order for Flashfire to function, either (1) The SuperSU binaries must be injected into the OS, or (2) a CyanogenMod based root with SeLinux set to permissive must be in place.


----------



## jewi<3jewi (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello everyone! Do you have root on LG K3? How get root on lg k3? 
(K100DS)


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Jan 19, 2017)

jewi<3jewi said:


> Hello everyone! Do you have root on LG K3? How get root on lg k3?
> (K100DS)

Click to collapse



That is the million dollar question


----------



## unclevername (Jan 22, 2017)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> That is the million dollar question

Click to collapse



Laugh out loud.


----------



## 259151andrew (Jan 26, 2017)

I just found this, anyone brave enough to try is
Click here

The only problem is it requires this 





> By "SELinux bypass" I mean the payload will run in init domian even if SELinux is in enforcing mode, however, a patch to sepolicy is still needed for making init domain unconfined. Usually this means a modified boot image is required.

Click to collapse


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Feb 1, 2017)

259151andrew said:


> I just found this, anyone brave enough to try is
> Click here
> 
> The only problem is it requires this

Click to collapse



I like the ideology. And yes, because with 6.0.1 and the systemless root method required, a modified boot image is imperative. Because I only have the one k3, generously donated to me by @unclevername, I don't want to risk a brick. When tax returns touch down, however, I can get a second one for the more risky testing.
Has anyone tried this on the K3? Looks promising for at least a temp root on the more recent builds. This Ft Knox of a bootloader is a huge problem.


----------



## jthomas666 (Feb 8, 2017)

*dude, they're 27 freakin dollars!*



meowwl said:


> Well, since there are at least three threads concerning this phone, maybe someone will give us a hand in one of them! I actually have a spare one with a shattered but still functional (due to the skinomi holding it together!) screen that I'd be willing to let someone use for research purposes.

Click to collapse



27.99 @ bestbuy, just buy one, or six like i did  some one root it already, they probably gonna have to do a you know to lgs IP before they know the new root lock method, lg just reconfigured android to lock root differently than the rest, this helps their business with virgin and boost and any others

they may not be a galaxy x but they got 4 1.1ghz cpus 1g ram and 8ssd, thats pretty nice for 27 bucks, ya know its like the futures already here


----------



## Incoherent Ian (Feb 9, 2017)

jthomas666 said:


> [...]just buy one, or six like i did  some one root it already, they probably gonna have to do a you know to lgs IP before they know the new root lock method, lg just reconfigured android to lock root differently than the rest, this helps their business with virgin and boost and any others

Click to collapse



There have already been a few risky proposals mentioned. If you feel that another's wariness of risking their device isn't warranted, you might consider applying some of these ideas to your own and giving the experts here feedback! That's a big "if" though, as I found the above quoted text a little difficult to understand.



jthomas666 said:


> 27.99 @ bestbuy

Click to collapse



In the UK they're ~£70(~$85-90) at the moment! Although much cheaper in the US, they're still $43 carrier-locked on Amazon. So at $28, I imagine you're also buying these carrier-locked? I could understand LG and their partners wanting it difficult to modify them if so.

What's most irksome is purchasing an unlocked K3 at UK prices and still being unable to root or get bootloader access. 

P.S. MotoJunkie/Unclevername - If I can capture any information from the local software implementation which might help unravel the phone's mysteries please don't hesitate to let me know. My K3's software version is V10b-EUR-XX on build MXB48T.


----------



## jerrspud (Feb 9, 2017)

Incoherent Ian said:


> What's most irksome is purchasing an unlocked K3 at UK prices and still being unable to root or get bootloader access.

Click to collapse



why so? unlocked just means you can choose the carrier. It doesn't mean it's rooted.


----------



## Incoherent Ian (Feb 9, 2017)

jerrspud said:


> why so?

Click to collapse



Why is it particularly bothersome that a company has gone out of the way to prevent a non-carrier-locked phone, bought outright, from allowing bootloader / root access? Really?

That inquiry and follow-up statement seem a little pedantic, or maybe I've just had too much coffee today, but either way I'll bite and do my best to reciprocate.

Companies like Boost or Verizon provide many phones at subsidized cost. They SIM-lock these phones on the grounds that they've invested in providing them at little profit, no profit, or an initial profit loss. For example, they provide a phone with a much higher MSRP for $28 with the caveat that you can't use that phone for other providers' services.

SIM-locks can be defeated, and depending on how they're implemented, that's much more likely with easy access to functions like fastboot. Aforementioned companies don't want to be dicked over, so they opt for Operation K3nox. Though probably named something similarly tacky but more corporate. It is a pain, yes, but at least there's a reasonable justification.

Somewhere along the way, the limitations which are so helpful in securing carrier restrictions on these phones is implemented on unlocked phones. With the above points moot, this is _particularly_ bothersome.


----------



## jerrspud (Feb 9, 2017)

I've always been on CMDA and this is a CMDA topic so I don't get it. Does anyone sell a rooted GSM phone?


----------



## Incoherent Ian (Feb 9, 2017)

jerrspud said:


> I've always been on CMDA and this is a CMDA topic so I don't get it. Does anyone sell a rooted GSM phone?

Click to collapse



I was on a GSM network with my LG K3. (My Zenfone2 bricked while I needed to travel so I bought something from a retail store in a rush. That something was a K3 )

I'm not certain, but I think that all K3s are likely to have the _hardware_ for GSM compatibility on at least some bands, though I'm not sure if all or only some are compatible with CDMA.  I say this because all K3s use Qualcomm SoCs, Qualcomm is known for pre-packaging their SoCs with wireless modem tech, and I think they're aiming to standardize their SoC output while performing regional tailoring post-fab. Their tendency to include wireless modem tech. is one of the reasons they're so popular IMO.

I'm not aware of any manufacturers supplying pre-rooted phones. Google's Nexus series would probably be the closest since they're so easy to root. LG definitely sells no pre-rooted K3s, hahah!


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Feb 10, 2017)

Incoherent Ian said:


> Why is it particularly bothersome that a company has gone out of the way to prevent a non-carrier-locked phone, bought outright, from allowing bootloader / root access? Really?
> 
> That inquiry and follow-up statement seem a little pedantic, or maybe I've just had too much coffee today, but either way I'll bite and do my best to reciprocate.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Friend if you can disable Virgin Mobile's SIM lock on this particular device, I'm sure the members that are part of this thread would be grateful. This "non-carrier" locked phone is very much carrier locked. Carefully placed encryption in at least three of the carrier unique  partitions does a very solid job of carrier locking. You are correct on the device being GSM capable on the hardware end. Correct this device has been root capable for a long time. I rooted the initial software build with iRoot a few months ago. Problem is, I made a huge mishap by not keeping the device. A modified boot image could have been extracted to use as a root tool on the newer builds, which have thus far been rock solid against root exploits. 
    Are you saying this device can be GSM enabled by the method used on many LG devices, like the Tribute 5 for example? Does anybody have any new info on a possible bootloader unlocking exploit?


----------



## unclevername (Feb 14, 2017)

jthomas666 said:


> dude, they're 27 freakin dollars!
> 27.99 @ bestbuy, just buy one, or six like i did

Click to collapse



We have no idea what someone else's financial situation is. Probably best to refrain from telling people how to spend their money.



> some one root it already

Click to collapse



People are trying. Motojunkie has been on this for some time now, and others have willingly followed suit. People have lives outside of this. We have no idea how much time or resources a given person can spend.  Patience, as they say, is a virtue.


----------



## Incoherent Ian (Feb 16, 2017)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> Are you saying this device can be GSM enabled by the method used on many LG devices, like the Tribute 5 for example?

Click to collapse



No, I didn't mean to indicate that at all. I bought my K3 in a region where CDMA was never implemented (thank Pasta). So my K3 was GSM-capable from the outset. It is also carrier-unlocked, but otherwise seems to have the same security preventing fastboot and root access. That's why I asked if there were any way I could help by grabbing data from my local software implementation. Though in the realm of computing I can see "local" being a less desirable term - should probably have gone with "regional"!

My main thought would be that once you're able to publish how to unlock the bootloader, I might be able to dump and share the unlocked GSM variant's images. Maybe including the radio image and anything else which might lead to utilizing the phone for GSM. Though I'm not sure if it is possible to dump radio images without using dd, I haven't toyed around Linux much, and that requires knowledge of which block the radio would be on. All future concerns :/

My technical skill is relatively limited. So my initial ambition when noting the following...


Incoherent Ian said:


> P.S. MotoJunkie/Unclevername - If I can capture any information from the local software implementation which might help unravel the phone's mysteries please don't hesitate to let me know. My K3's software version is V10b-EUR-XX on build MXB48T.

Click to collapse



...was really just to say "I have a different implementation of the phone than you guys. If that opens any avenues to help, please let me know."

Apologies for any confusion. It comes with the name.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Feb 16, 2017)

Incoherent Ian said:


> No, I didn't mean to indicate that at all. I bought my K3 in a region where CDMA was never implemented (thank Pasta). So my K3 was GSM-capable from the outset. It is also carrier-unlocked, but otherwise seems to have the same security preventing fastboot and root access. That's why I asked if there were any way I could help by grabbing data from my local software implementation. Though in the realm of computing I can see "local" being a less desirable term - should probably have gone with "regional"!
> 
> My main thought would be that once you're able to publish how to unlock the bootloader, I might be able to dump and share the unlocked GSM variant's images. Maybe including the radio image and anything else which might lead to utilizing the phone for GSM. Though I'm not sure if it is possible to dump radio images without using dd, I haven't toyed around Linux much, and that requires knowledge of which block the radio would be on. All future concerns :/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Definitely interesting. Thank you for the information and willingness to help.


----------



## oecalaw (Mar 5, 2017)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> Definitely interesting. Thank you for the information and willingness to help.

Click to collapse



Hello  MotoJunkie01, do you have any news on the bootloader unlock?


----------



## mikefor20 (Mar 8, 2017)

Any progress?? We need to kill the bloat.


----------



## meowwl (Oct 13, 2016)

I just went from an older than dirt LG optimus slider (android 2.3.5...hence older than dirt!...But I still miss the slide out keyboard! ) to an LG K3, running Android 6.0.1. I'd like to root it so I can remove some of the bloatware, and to get Link2SD running so I can move stuff to the SD card. However, Kingroot shows "No exploit available." and there isn't a TWRP recovery for it yet either. Anyone got any ideas as to how to root this thing? I've tried kingroot, oneclickroot, and even poot (which made me giggle like a 5 year old, once I found a clean version anyway.) to no avail.


----------



## elblapor (Mar 9, 2017)

Any progress? I need root this devise


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Mar 11, 2017)

elblapor said:


> Any progress? I need root this devise

Click to collapse



The only progress made thus far is if you happen to own one of the initially released Boost Mobile or Virgin Mobile models of the K3 with an early firmware build. I had success using the PC version of iRoot on those models.


----------



## elblapor (Mar 11, 2017)

I have the primary firmware of k3, do you degrade to that version

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------




MotoJunkie01 said:


> The only progress made thus far is if you happen to own one of the initially released Boost Mobile or Virgin Mobile models of the K3 with an early firmware build. I had success using the PC version of iRoot on those models.

Click to collapse




I have the primary firmware of k3, do you degrade to that version


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Mar 11, 2017)

elblapor said:


> I have the primary firmware of k3, do you degrade to that version
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know of no way to downgrade to the earlier, rootable build.


----------



## gsi-man (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm really starting to hate that device - nerver would have bought this peace of c... if I had known that it would become such a problem to get rid of all that bloatware... 


(Hi there by the way.)


----------



## gsi-man (Mar 26, 2017)

Not me, but other people did for example #31


----------



## jaiganesh1121 (Mar 31, 2017)

is it possible to just sim unlock? want to use it with other network providers


----------



## gsi-man (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi, I'm not a smartphone pro and I hope I'm not going too much off topic now. After installing only a very few small apps the K3 slowed down extremely and the "keyboard" often would not seem to react at all. 
But there is a way to deactivate a lot of bloatware:

in --> management --> memory and USB (not sure if it is really named that way in English) --> internal memory --> apps        
--> choose the app you want to deactivate --> push the small "i"-Button --> here you can "deactivate" the app

Deactivating will delete the app from your "apps" folder (though there seems to stay a copy in the huge system data folder as it could be reactivated) and it will not use RAM any more (as it won't be running).

Sure it's no root and I'm still missing the use of "titanium backup" but deactivating all the stuff I would not need and replacing Chrome with Opera led my K3 to an only 618 MB large apps folder (leaving 2,79 GB of the 8,00 GB free) and the average RAM usage went down from 91+% to 75% - 81%. --> My K3 is running much faster and the "keyboard" responds the way it should.  :victory:
So it would still be nice to be able to root the K3 but my personal NEED to do so is not that urging any more.

Maybe this will help other people that came here because they wanted to get rid of some Bloatware.

Kind regards


----------



## Gidane (Apr 3, 2017)

*Lg k-100 (k3) root*

Per questo dispositivo non è ancora possibile ottenere i permessi di root :crying: 
Fate qualcosa. Grazie


----------



## BelmontSlayer (Apr 9, 2017)

Can anyone provide me with the original LS450ZV4 firmware for the Virgin Mobile LS450? I'm a developer and I have a K3 running LS450ZV5 that I'm willing to risk bricking to get this to work, thanks!:good:


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Apr 9, 2017)

BelmontSlayer said:


> Can anyone provide me with the original LS450ZV4 firmware for the Virgin Mobile LS450? I'm a developer and I have a K3 running LS450ZV5 that I'm willing to risk bricking to get this to work, thanks!:good:

Click to collapse



If memory serves me correctly, there are some stock firmware packages for the LG LS450 available on some of the websites offering .kdz and TOT firmware for various LG devices. I'll search and see if I can find  the ZV4 build and post a link if I do.
UPDATE: While I could not find a kdz or TOT firmware package, I did find something promising nonetheless. This is a link to the LG Open Source Code for Android 6.0.1, Build LS450ZV3, for the LG K3. This includes code for the stock OS and stock kernel. (A tar.gz file for OS, a tar.gz for the kernel, and a ReadMe.txt type file) Of course you know this, but follow the link in the ReadMe.txt and download the original pre-built Google Toolchain, decompress this code and merge in the directory of the Toolchain, execute the script, and receive the full output build. I'd be very interested to know if this stock kernel has the requisite boot image support for a full systemless root method.

LS450ZV3, Android 6.0.1--LG Source Code:https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-zQU1VihD3eU93bFpvanNhZzA/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## racheljmartin (Apr 15, 2017)

*Does this help?*

has anyone heard of the tool Octoplus LG Tool? I read about it working but because I'm a newbie I can't post a link


----------



## elblapor (Apr 17, 2017)

racheljmartin said:


> has anyone heard of the tool Octoplus LG Tool? I read about it working but because I'm a newbie I can't post a link

Click to collapse



The octoplus is a unlocking box, if you count with it you can release this model LG LS450


----------



## racheljmartin (Apr 17, 2017)

*Thanks but...*



elblapor said:


> The octoplus is a unlocking box, if you count with it you can release this model LG LS450

Click to collapse



What do you mean "count with it"? Also do you know if it's a safe program for pc? My antivirus shows a malware error. Thanks!


----------



## elblapor (Apr 17, 2017)

racheljmartin said:


> What do you mean "count with it"? Also do you know if it's a safe program for pc? My antivirus shows a malware error. Thanks!

Click to collapse



I mean that octoplus is a tool, it is a release box and it serves to repair phones, it connects to the computer, the LG octoplus program works only with the box connected to the PC.


----------



## racheljmartin (Apr 17, 2017)

*Thanks*



elblapor said:


> I mean that octoplus is a tool, it is a release box and it serves to repair phones, it connects to the computer, the LG octoplus program works only with the box connected to the PC.

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## mikefor20 (Apr 24, 2017)

Another security update. How do you get around the nag? I would love to root this thing. Lucky it was free for me.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Apr 24, 2017)

As a general rule, superuser access is required to effectively disable the persistent  System OTA notifications. But I was thinking there is a way to go into Settings, Notifications, (or Apps) and deny the system app which governs the OTA checks. 

Sent from my surnia using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## unclevername (May 26, 2017)

Has anybody rooted this damn phone yet?! Come on android techies, this is embarrassing. You guys are better than this. And those of us who are less tech-savvy (to put it mildly) are in need of your expertise here. Help!!!


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (May 27, 2017)

unclevername said:


> Has anybody rooted this damn phone yet?! Come on android techies, this is embarrassing. You guys are better than this. And those of us who are less tech-savvy (to put it mildly) are in need of your expertise here. Help!!!

Click to collapse



Haha. I feel your pain @unclevername. This is embarrassing for sure brother. But if it makes you feel any better,  the AT&T ZTE Maven, running on Android 4.4.2, has yet to be successfully rooted with a fully functional adb shell. These damn locked bootloaders make it so tough on devices running Android 6.0 or newer. 
But, funny you should inquire about this device at this time. I recently gained temp root of an RCA 7" Android tablet using the Dirty Cow exploit, with which I was able to gain full root by flashing the recovery partition with a modified recovery and flashing the SuperSU binaries. The LG K3 seems to be a good candidate for this methodology. Even with the locked bootloader, the old "bump" method to the boot image has potential. Wish me luck. I am getting ready to jump back in on this device. 
Good to hear from you @unclecername. Hope you and yours are doing well.


----------



## meowwl (Oct 13, 2016)

I just went from an older than dirt LG optimus slider (android 2.3.5...hence older than dirt!...But I still miss the slide out keyboard! ) to an LG K3, running Android 6.0.1. I'd like to root it so I can remove some of the bloatware, and to get Link2SD running so I can move stuff to the SD card. However, Kingroot shows "No exploit available." and there isn't a TWRP recovery for it yet either. Anyone got any ideas as to how to root this thing? I've tried kingroot, oneclickroot, and even poot (which made me giggle like a 5 year old, once I found a clean version anyway.) to no avail.


----------



## ThaKhronik (May 28, 2017)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> Haha. I feel your pain @unclevername. This is embarrassing for sure brother. But if it makes you feel any better,  the AT&T ZTE Maven, running on Android 4.4.2, has yet to be successfully rooted with a fully functional adb shell. These damn locked bootloaders make it so tough on devices running Android 6.0 or newer.
> But, funny you should inquire about this device at this time. I recently gained temp root of an RCA 7" Android tablet using the Dirty Cow exploit, with which I was able to gain full root by flashing the recovery partition with a modified recovery and flashing the SuperSU binaries. The LG K3 seems to be a good candidate for this methodology. Even with the locked bootloader, the old "bump" method to the boot image has potential. Wish me luck. I am getting ready to jump back in on this device.
> Good to hear from you @unclecername. Hope you and yours are doing well.

Click to collapse



Hello all.

I too have been tracking this insanely made up maze of a challenge.  However, I am on US Cellular now instead of Sprint.
The only difference is USC gives you the Freedom to OEM Unlock - which for them, is needed to unlock Bootloader.

All you need is a valid phone and ID.  LGv20 is there, but not LG K3.  Of course, they tell you you are out of Warranty.
You just need to sign up as a Dev which is Free.  
http://developer.lge.com/resource/mobile/RetrieveBootloader.dev

Phone Bootloader unlocking is limited to about 5 phones from v20 to G4 from the site atm.

**Disclaimer*
*I am not responsible.  This is for educational purposes only.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (May 28, 2017)

So the U.S. Cellular variant actually allows you to freely boot into fastboot mode also?


----------



## ThaKhronik (May 28, 2017)

havent made it to fastboot mode yet.  i'm not that advanced at rooting.

the steps work until trying to identify the device. (fastboot oem device-id hangs)

only v20 in US
only G series in EU atm from the Site.  they email you the information if your phone qualifies.

Can the G-Series overlay the K-Series or too many minute differences?

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------




MotoJunkie01 said:


> So the U.S. Cellular variant actually allows you to freely boot into fastboot mode also?

Click to collapse



and yes, straight from box.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (May 28, 2017)

ThaKhronik said:


> havent made it to fastboot mode yet. i'm not that advanced at rooting.
> 
> the steps work until trying to identify the device. (fastboot oem device-id hangs)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OEM Unlocking is an option as well on the Virgin Mobile variant with Build LS450ZV2 and LS450ZV3....not sure about later builds. What steps did you take to unlock your bootloader? Did fastboot oem unlock work?
Oh OK sorry. I just saw the other part of your post. I managed to achieve full root of the Virgin Mobile variant running the initial software release when the device was first retailed by Virgin & Boost. The more recent software builds have been thus far impenetrable by the iRoot exploit methods.


----------



## ThaKhronik (May 28, 2017)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> OEM Unlocking is an option as well on the Virgin Mobile variant with Build LS450ZV2 and LS450ZV3....not sure about later builds. What steps did you take to unlock your bootloader? Did fastboot oem unlock work?
> Oh OK sorry. I just saw the other part of your post. I managed to achieve full root of the Virgin Mobile variant running the initial software release when the device was first retailed by Virgin & Boost. The more recent software builds have been thus far impenetrable by the iRoot exploit methods.

Click to collapse



*The more recent software builds have been thus far impenetrable
*
This. ^^

My Note 2?  15 seconds to root
LG v20? sure, let's Void that Warranty real quick

maybe its just me, but the more expensive the phone - they will encourage root to release themselves from liability for a $700 phone.   I got my K3 for $19.99 - I just needed a phone to change Carriers (couldnt use Note 2)

Didnt expect this. 
Thanks for your help and thats the best Ive got so far.
Still looking too.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (May 28, 2017)

ThaKhronik said:


> The more recent software builds have been thus far impenetrable
> 
> This. ^^
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree friend. The status of the device as "budget" or "flagship" often plays a huge factor in the rooting game.


----------



## LG K3 User (May 30, 2017)

*Trying this method*



MotoJunkie01 said:


> Achieved full root using iRoot, the Windows PC version. Still trying to inject the Super SU binaries.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2015 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Ok, So I just got the file downloaded, I'm going to use the tool and see how it goes on my LG K3 (LS450) [Virgin Mobile] {Android 6.0.1}


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (May 30, 2017)

LG K3 User said:


> Ok, So I just got the file downloaded, I'm going to use the tool and see how it goes on my LG K3 (LS450) [Virgin Mobile] {Android 6.0.1}

Click to collapse



Which build of 6.0.1 are you running?


----------



## unclevername (May 30, 2017)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> Haha. I feel your pain @unclevername. This is embarrassing for sure brother. But if it makes you feel any better,  the AT&T ZTE Maven, running on Android 4.4.2, has yet to be successfully rooted with a fully functional adb shell. These damn locked bootloaders make it so tough on devices running Android 6.0 or newer.
> But, funny you should inquire about this device at this time. I recently gained temp root of an RCA 7" Android tablet using the Dirty Cow exploit, with which I was able to gain full root by flashing the recovery partition with a modified recovery and flashing the SuperSU binaries. The LG K3 seems to be a good candidate for this methodology. Even with the locked bootloader, the old "bump" method to the boot image has potential. Wish me luck. I am getting ready to jump back in on this device.
> Good to hear from you @unclecername. Hope you and yours are doing well.

Click to collapse



Hey Moto, good to hear from you too my friend. And sorry for the delay in getting back to you. I've developed a tendency of late to read emails and other electronic communications and then put them aside to respond to "later." I think I'm "regressing" to a purely oral communication mode. Writing seems such a chore. Ah, to have lived as a hunter/gatherer. But I digress. I'm glad to hear of your success with the RCA 7", and of course I'm glad to hear there is still hope for the K3. I admit to getting down on myself for not being able to offer more by way of assistance.  Needless to say, I'm grateful for your and others' expertise. The funny thing is, I've actually gotten used to the stock version of this phone. I'm somewhat of a minimalist by nature, and I don't really "need" a lot of stuff on the phone. It's just the principle of it, I guess. I want to have more control of it. I want, I want, I want...

"Talk" to you soon, Moto. Be well...


----------



## josehbermudez (May 31, 2017)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> Which build of 6.0.1 are you running?

Click to collapse



same situation...

regards,


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Jun 1, 2017)

unclevername said:


> Hey Moto, good to hear from you too my friend. And sorry for the delay in getting back to you. I've developed a tendency of late to read emails and other electronic communications and then put them aside to respond to "later." I think I'm "regressing" to a purely oral communication mode. Writing seems such a chore. Ah, to have lived as a hunter/gatherer. But I digress. I'm glad to hear of your success with the RCA 7", and of course I'm glad to hear there is still hope for the K3. I admit to getting down on myself for not being able to offer more by way of assistance. Needless to say, I'm grateful for your and others' expertise. The funny thing is, I've actually gotten used to the stock version of this phone. I'm somewhat of a minimalist by nature, and I don't really "need" a lot of stuff on the phone. It's just the principle of it, I guess. I want to have more control of it. I want, I want, I want...
> 
> "Talk" to you soon, Moto. Be well...

Click to collapse



You've offered plenty in the way of assistance friend. After all I wouldn't even own a K3 if not for your generosity. Yes, I can relate in terms of procrastinating with returning replies to emails, messages, etc. Same here. Good to hear from you @unclevername,  and I'll hopefully have some progress to report soon.


----------



## spimfurt (Jun 6, 2017)

*just unlock to all carriers*

People with Octopus told me they can unlock carrier but only for calling. No data. APN settings are locked for changes. Is there any way to edit/cripple/delete apns-conf.xml without root and get my ($27 Boost mobile LG K3 LS450ZV5 Android 6.0.1  Kernel 3.10.49) to use in europe? If not, i'm volunteer to near brick experience experiments.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Jun 6, 2017)

spimfurt said:


> People with Octopus told me they can unlock carrier but only for calling. No data. APN settings are locked for changes. Is there any way to edit/cripple/delete apns-conf.xml without root and get my ($27 Boost mobile LG K3 LS450ZV5 Android 6.0.1 Kernel 3.10.49) to use in europe? If not, i'm volunteer to near brick experience experiments.

Click to collapse



I do know that on the Boost Mobile variant, Boost will freely give you the MSL/SPN, allowing modification to the internal carrier settings in the ##3282# menu.


----------



## elblapor (Jun 7, 2017)

To have data with octoplus Do the unlock and then have to do network repair and is ready to be able to configure the APN.


----------



## sajeel (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi I just bought lg k3 as temp phone in UK for £69 really want to be able to root and de bloat keep me updated while I am not the best at coding have experience of rooting and loading custom roms and have some Linux experience as well pm me if I can be of any help in any way whatsoever as I know everyone has lives outside here and not enough time so by splitting tasks we should be able to crack this one ?

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## PythonTechie21 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey, motojunkie, i know you are very busy, i know a lot of people have asked this, but, any luck? and I'm here to lend help in any way I can. my lg k3 is running LS450ZV6, I have both linux and windows systems and I am familiar with coding in a cpl programming languages. I am more than willing to help, what is our current step to getting this phone rooted? do we need to come up with a dirty cow exploit to work with the phone? also I am very happy to find a thread about this phone that has not died, I have been looking for a root method ever since I got this phone, this thread has gotten the furthest so far. Darn, I know everyone is busy, so I'll wait a while, i just hope this thread didn't die off.


----------



## Deleted member 8391673 (Jul 22, 2017)

Damn, is this LG unrootable or what?
Have linux kernel and android such layered security structure that even though there are probably tens of known vulnerabilities noone can break it?


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Jul 22, 2017)

tichun said:


> Damn, is this LG unrootable or what?
> Have linux kernel and android such layered security structure that even though there are probably tens of known vulnerabilities noone can break it?

Click to collapse



LG uses a fairly ingenious filesystem to lock their devices down. Their use of the /laf partition prevents tentative booting into fastboot mode, which is a huge drawback to users trying to modify the device. Couple that with a locked bootloader, and rooting becomes pretty much confined to one click root strategies, all of which are failing to root the LG K3's newer firmware builds.


----------



## sajeel (Jul 23, 2017)

Still waiting thanks for reply hope someone cracks soon 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skunkser (Aug 6, 2017)

guys this is not root but I hope it is still helpful. guys I made a thread on how to remove bloatware (no root) and it works on this device! https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/remove-bloatware-lg-x-lg-x-devices-t3652011


----------



## meowwl (Oct 13, 2016)

I just went from an older than dirt LG optimus slider (android 2.3.5...hence older than dirt!...But I still miss the slide out keyboard! ) to an LG K3, running Android 6.0.1. I'd like to root it so I can remove some of the bloatware, and to get Link2SD running so I can move stuff to the SD card. However, Kingroot shows "No exploit available." and there isn't a TWRP recovery for it yet either. Anyone got any ideas as to how to root this thing? I've tried kingroot, oneclickroot, and even poot (which made me giggle like a 5 year old, once I found a clean version anyway.) to no avail.


----------



## thaiphuoc1 (Aug 9, 2017)

You need to unlock the bootloader


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Aug 9, 2017)

thaiphuoc1 said:


> You need to unlock the bootloader

Click to collapse



Yes that would be nice. No one has yet found a way to do it. Fastboot mode is not accessible so that makes it even harder.


----------



## hemihauler20 (Aug 9, 2017)

LG is making this a bigger pain in the arse than it needs to be. JMHO

Bill


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Aug 10, 2017)

hemihauler20 said:


> LG is making this a bigger pain in the arse than it needs to be. JMHO
> 
> Bill

Click to collapse



Yeah


----------



## websurf90 (Aug 15, 2017)

*A Rare Bird*

Hi all! I purchased a K3 today from Blue Wireless, a regional carrier in western New York and northeastern Pennsylvania. The device I have is very interesting. It is free of all bloat (the few pre-installed Amazon apps it had were already disabled) and is unlocked to work on any network. I bought it to check out Blue's network in my area as well as use it for a new network analysis device for my main provider T-Mobile. The trouble is, even though it is unlocked, the APN settings are still un-editable meaning I can't get data to work. Calls do work and it connects to LTE just fine (no data).

I was hoping to root it and alter build.prop to unlock the APN settings. (Blue most likely sourced the phone from Sprint's excess and LG redid the firmware for them). The version I have here is ZV7 and the latest security patch is 2017-04-01. Since LG seems to have done a sloppy job hiding the fact that this was a Sprint device (references still exist here and there), I figure maybe they were sloppy with some other things. Let me know if I can contribute at all to getting this miniature fortress rooted.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Aug 15, 2017)

websurf90 said:


> Hi all! I purchased a K3 today from Blue Wireless, a regional carrier in western New York and northeastern Pennsylvania. The device I have is very interesting. It is free of all bloat (the few pre-installed Amazon apps it had were already disabled) and is unlocked to work on any network. I bought it to check out Blue's network in my area as well as use it for a new network analysis device for my main provider T-Mobile. The trouble is, even though it is unlocked, the APN settings are still un-editable meaning I can't get data to work. Calls do work and it connects to LTE just fine (no data).
> 
> I was hoping to root it and alter build.prop to unlock the APN settings. (Blue most likely sourced the phone from Sprint's excess and LG redid the firmware for them). The version I have here is ZV7 and the latest security patch is 2017-04-01. Since LG seems to have done a sloppy job hiding the fact that this was a Sprint device (references still exist here and there), I figure maybe they were sloppy with some other things. Let me know if I can contribute at all to getting this miniature fortress rooted.

Click to collapse



Your device may very well have an unlockable bootloader, based on the history of network unlocked devices not having a  locked bootloader.  Nevertheless, unfortunately, LG persists in making fastboot accessibility difficult. The MSL/SPN code would allow you to edit the APN settings without root, if the carrier would be willing to give you the code. 
Have you tried using any of the on-device and PC one-click rooting strategies (Wondershare, Kingroot, RootGenius, etc)?


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Aug 16, 2017)

I just bought a new LG K3 from Best Buy Mobile. By shear luck it came out of the box with Software Version LS450ZV3. With Root Genius (PC version) I have full root with /system mounted as R/W. Unfortunately, the /recovery partition is not yet flashable due to either an apparent locked bootloader or a secured boot image. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Aug 16, 2017)

Gentlemen -- and Ladies if applicable -- without further ado, the LG K3 (LS450) Boost Mobile, rooted with SuperSU v2.82-SR3, BusyBox v1.27.2, no custom recovery as of yet but full Flashfire v0.60 on-device flashing support. This device is running Software Version LS450ZV3. The /system partition is mounted as R/W.
My current project and goal is to compile an LG-UP flashable ROM from my partition dumps, which will work on all firmware variants of the K3 (Boost & Virgin).
And last but not least, perhaps I can figure a way to unlock this damn bootloader, or alternatively, implement a safe-strap type of custom recovery.


----------



## sajeel (Aug 16, 2017)

Some progress 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Aug 16, 2017)

sajeel said:


> Some progress

Click to collapse



A little bit anyway.


----------



## sajeel (Aug 16, 2017)

Something is better than nothing

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Aug 17, 2017)

sajeel said:


> Something is better than nothing

Click to collapse



Full root with /system mounted as R/W is a breakthrough for this device for sure, after all this time of trial & error. However, the real breakthrough will be compiling a flashable ROM, which is prerooted, and can be flashed to all carrier and firmware variants of the K3.


----------



## phonecapone (Aug 18, 2017)

Hell yeah that is excellent man! I have been toying around with this phone some the past 3 weeks or so and have read / followed your posts on this and also the LG Optimus Zone 3 which I was also seeking root for but ended up bricking it. Now it sits waiting for life once again as i give it random TLC when i get free moments of time to research and try things out. heh Indeed it is wonderful this phone is rootable now but like aformentioned the real deal here will be a recovery and a rom. Not bad for a cheap $30 phone either. Esp with LGs launcher and some other cool Marshy features. Although hopefully you and others building a rom will rip out the majority of bloat and give us something quick and lightweight with plenty of addon features and handful of good system/productivity etc apps if we so choose to apply them. =]

Where can i get LGLS450V3 ? possible you could upload it? I found 5 on a foreign forum (its boost) but havent yet found anything earlier.

Good luck and god speed.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Aug 18, 2017)

phonecapone said:


> Hell yeah that is excellent man! I have been toying around with this phone some the past 3 weeks or so and have read / followed your posts on this and also the LG Optimus Zone 3 which I was also seeking root for but ended up bricking it. Now it sits waiting for life once again as i give it random TLC when i get free moments of time to research and try things out. heh Indeed it is wonderful this phone is rootable now but like aformentioned the real deal here will be a recovery and a rom. Not bad for a cheap $30 phone either. Esp with LGs launcher and some other cool Marshy features. Although hopefully you and others building a rom will rip out the majority of bloat and give us something quick and lightweight with plenty of addon features and handful of good system/productivity etc apps if we so choose to apply them. =]
> 
> Where can i get LGLS450V3 ? possible you could upload it? I found 5 on a foreign forum (its boost) but havent yet found anything earlier.
> 
> Good luck and god speed.

Click to collapse



I could upload a partition dump of LS450ZV3 from my device. As far as a kdz or TOT package goes, I'm not sure where to find one.


----------



## BeautyRose (Aug 18, 2017)

ok, go on


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Aug 18, 2017)

The only drawback to having a partition dump versus a firmware packages, is, due to the locked bootloader, I know of no way the partitions can be flashed to another device. 
I'm trying now to compile my partition dumps into kdz file format, which can in turn be used by LG-UP or LG Flash Tool to flash a K3 with pre-rooted firmware. Signature verification within the package, however, will likely pose a factor.


----------



## phonecapone (Aug 18, 2017)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> The only drawback to having a partition dump versus a firmware packages, is, due to the locked bootloader, I know of no way the partitions can be flashed to another device.
> I'm trying now to compile my partition dumps into kdz file format, which can in turn be used by LG-UP or LG Flash Tool to flash a K3 with pre-rooted firmware. Signature verification within the package, however, will likely pose a factor.

Click to collapse



Thats perfect. A pre rooted and non rooted version would be nice. Also version(s) debloated and versions with apps and customization done too would be great. Of course the latter would be considered more of a custom ROM. Bleh they are all technically. You know what I mean. Just starting with prerooted and non rooted versions with the signing taken care of will be a leap forward here. Youve came a long way and I am sure all will appreciate everything youve done. 

If you would like any help with this or the LG Optimus Zone 3 LG-VS425 in my case the LG-VS425LPP v5 ? (Verizon)  let me know. The Zone 3 is bricked right now though so trying to get that worked out without having to take any hardware apart. Just now getting back into phones after few years break.. Before my experience dates back to the late OKI days and early flip phone / palm days. Pretty new and learning with building / compiling any android related material but learning fast and good with arranging packages, coming through with ideas and finding exploitable areas. Have a small handful of vulns I wont mention yet that have yet to be disclosed.

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------

I cant believe its a $60 phone. Well.. $30 to $65 on ebay. I got mine for free because it was Google FRP locked and the guy didnt want to deal with it. FRP bypass was easy like all the FRP phones i come across. It is a boost btw. I noticed they have GSM K3s also. Those 2 Zone 3 i also got for free. One was tracfone which i sold and the other is Verizon like i mentioned the post above.


----------



## phonecapone (Aug 19, 2017)

@Moto have you came across any odd modes on the K3 yet?

So far I have came across the obvious download and recovery but also found my way into a non standard (white bg, simple LG reset) full recovery mode which has support for boot into bootloader (so far doesnt work for me) and more. This i havent seen mentioned anywhere suprisingly. Not even youtube or hardreset.info details this.

I also found a mode to show IMEI numbers on a white bg with barcodes. Trying to replicate the functions that led me into it though as i didnt write the steps down.

I found an accessibility mode enable / disable on the G2 but i think thats more than likely out there.

I get into these modes a bit different each time but once i get the timing and correct combo etc downpat i will post here in a bit.

Here are screen shots and also at the bottom is LG K3 VS450ZV5_12 firmware file. It is TOT format'. I havent flashed it yet as im having driver issues and need to remove all drivers and reinstall just the ones i need for LG. (they need to make a phone related app that does this)

Please forgive the poor quality i have so many phones and i chose to use the Zone 3 to snap these for some reason.

LG K3 VS450ZV5_12 firmware .tot file - https://www.multiup.eu/download/539b3c1250981a8203882024ff500dd5/LS450ZV5_12.zip


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Aug 19, 2017)

phonecapone said:


> @Moto have you came across any odd modes on the K3 yet?
> 
> So far I have came across the obvious download and recovery but also found my way into a non standard (white bg, simple LG reset) full recovery mode which has support for boot into bootloader (so far doesnt work for me) and more. This i havent seen mentioned anywhere suprisingly. Not even youtube or hardreset.info details this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice findings! No I haven't seen any of these modes yet on the K3, but I have accessed similar modes on various Moto devices. The "full recovery" mode you accessed is a totally new one for me. I'll experiment a little with my button combos and try my luck. Thanks much for the info.


----------



## phonecapone (Aug 19, 2017)

Hey no problem. I am going to toy around with it some more and see what all I can find / get working. I know of a way that might work for the bootloader issue but requires deleting /laf and purposely bricking the phone only to bring it back up and working again after a flash. Ill just have to look into the exploit used and the method more. It works on an LG34C which I have here that is bootlooping right now (yeap another LG with issues here lol). 

Do you know much about qualcomm debricking? I've read up a ton here and other places just haven't had much luck yet with LG's. I have a G2 bootlooping that stalls on recovery and just lets me navigate around and wont get past download mode... Also the accessibility mode i can set but thats it. When phone has been looping a while or on for a bit it does this. But i have found out that if i leave it charging with no loops provided i can get it to stop looping while staying on it will eventually have its green light indicator flashing and that means its go time. I have maybe less than 15 minutes (really like not even 5 if I want it all to take) to get it into download mode first try then have it take the firmware with LG Flash Tool or LGUP. I have tried 2014 , 2015 and 2016 versions of LFT and 2014 works along with 2016 but only lately has 2014 started asking for a phone to get recognized first (maybe because of uppercut?) and 2016 has some weird garbled msg more than likely to have to do with drivers. I get no qualcomm mode or anything on this. Just the regular stuff.

I have that LG34C which bootloops and im unable to get into recovery, download mode or anything really. I can get it recognized and i think i was able to begin pushing files or adb in but not for long due to it rebooting. It too doesnt give me any qualcomm mode. I am also using a different battery than it is suppose to take too so maybe has something to do with it idk.. i dont want to waste the $ on a new one for it since it too was a freebie gave to me for me to learn/work with but maybe i will try asking around for models similar with same batt maybe someone will give me one.

The other is the Zone 3 which is completely bricked. Its jet black and only recently did i find a way to get the power light to even come on. It IS in qualcomm mode and will stay recognized so I have faith in this one.. Just dont want to have to do a bunch of crazy soldering or anything. Im not only a software guy im a hardware guy too just hate dealing with small boards.

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------

TYPO in above thread about firmware. That firmware file is indeed for the K3 I accidently put in the Zone 3's model. File is correct though.

LG K3 VS450ZV5_12 . TOT Firmware file - https://www.multiup.eu/download/539b3c1250981a8203882024ff500dd5/LS450ZV5_12.zip

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------

Here are the modes for the LG K3 VS450

Factory Data Reset - Power off phone. Hold down volume up button. While holding the button down press the power button and hold it then while holding it when the LG logo pops up let go for a quarter of a second then hold down again on the power button.  You will enter Factory Data Reset Mode. This is your typical LG Reset Mode (one on a white background) and has 2 options.. yes or no.

Advanced Recovery - Power off phone. Remove battery from phone. Replace battery in phone. Hold volume down + power button at the same time. You should see a message saying "Recovery Mode loading... " when you do let go of the buttons. You will enter the Advanced Recovery mode. This is your typical Android Recovery with many options. 

Download Mode - Power off phone. Hold volume up button. While holding volume up button plug your data cable into your computer. You will enter Download mode. This is your typical LG download mode.

Safe Mode - Power off phone. Hold down volume down button. While holding the button down press the power button and hold it until you boot up. You will enter Safe Mode. This is your typical LG Safe Mode. It shows safe mode at the bottom left of your screen and can be exited easily by selecting exit from the notifications menu. On some LG's it will require a reboot others it wont. 

IMEI Display - Plug phone into computer via data cable. Turn phone off. Remove battery from phone and replace it. Hold down volume up + volume down + power button. After the LG logo you will see a white image pop up make sure to quickly let go of the buttons. You are now staring at IMEI Display. I do not know if this is normal for all LG's or not but I would imagine so. I do not know what it is for either other than perhaps something industry related? Test modes? Etc. I will research and try to find out. I have an industry level barcode reader and software so when I get time I will read the barcodes and see what data I can get. I will also try to replicate on other LG's here.


----------



## meowwl (Oct 13, 2016)

I just went from an older than dirt LG optimus slider (android 2.3.5...hence older than dirt!...But I still miss the slide out keyboard! ) to an LG K3, running Android 6.0.1. I'd like to root it so I can remove some of the bloatware, and to get Link2SD running so I can move stuff to the SD card. However, Kingroot shows "No exploit available." and there isn't a TWRP recovery for it yet either. Anyone got any ideas as to how to root this thing? I've tried kingroot, oneclickroot, and even poot (which made me giggle like a 5 year old, once I found a clean version anyway.) to no avail.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Aug 19, 2017)

phonecapone said:


> Hey no problem. I am going to toy around with it some more and see what all I can find / get working. I know of a way that might work for the bootloader issue but requires deleting /laf and purposely bricking the phone only to bring it back up and working again after a flash. Ill just have to look into the exploit used and the method more. It works on an LG34C which I have here that is bootlooping right now (yeap another LG with issues here lol).
> 
> Do you know much about qualcomm debricking? I've read up a ton here and other places just haven't had much luck yet with LG's. I have a G2 bootlooping that stalls on recovery and just lets me navigate around and wont get past download mode... Also the accessibility mode i can set but thats it. When phone has been looping a while or on for a bit it does this. But i have found out that if i leave it charging with no loops provided i can get it to stop looping while staying on it will eventually have its green light indicator flashing and that means its go time. I have maybe less than 15 minutes (really like not even 5 if I want it all to take) to get it into download mode first try then have it take the firmware with LG Flash Tool or LGUP. I have tried 2014 , 2015 and 2016 versions of LFT and 2014 works along with 2016 but only lately has 2014 started asking for a phone to get recognized first (maybe because of uppercut?) and 2016 has some weird garbled msg more than likely to have to do with drivers. I get no qualcomm mode or anything on this. Just the regular stuff.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice. Thanks so much for your time and your effort enunciating these steps. Yeah I'm familiar with the QPST Qualcomm unbricking process on hard bricked devices, but my experience only goes as far as Motorola devices.
The LGL34C is the Zone 2 correct?


----------



## phonecapone (Aug 19, 2017)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> Nice. Thanks so much for your time and your effort enunciating these steps. Yeah I'm familiar with the QPST Qualcomm unbricking process on hard bricked devices, but my experience only goes as far as Motorola devices.
> The LGL34C is the Zone 2 correct?

Click to collapse



Alright great!  I might have a question or two when I get deeper into the process with these phones if I cant find the answers anywhere. Im familiar with Qualcomm QPST from the old days so I think this should be relatively easy for the most part. (crosses fingers)

Yeah that's the Zone 2. I've done a bit of researching on it also.


----------



## phonecapone (Aug 23, 2017)

[Open Source] http://opensource.lge.com/osSch/list?types=ALL&search=Ls450


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Aug 23, 2017)

phonecapone said:


> [Open Source] http://opensource.lge.com/osSch/list?types=ALL&search=Ls450

Click to collapse



Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CTClarke (Aug 23, 2017)

*I want to root.*

Thank you for trying to figure it out, i can see you've been trying for about a year. I really hope you can find a way to do it as I really want mine rooted to get rid of bloatware. I don't know if this helps. https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2708466


----------



## phonecapone (Aug 28, 2017)

CTClarke said:


> Thank you for trying to figure it out, i can see you've been trying for about a year. I really hope you can find a way to do it as I really want mine rooted to get rid of bloatware. I don't know if this helps. https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2708466

Click to collapse



Thanks for sharing im sure moto will find it handy. Thats a bit similar to what I came across. I'll post more info about it and other findings in a bit.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Aug 30, 2017)

phonecapone said:


> Thanks for sharing im sure moto will find it handy. Thats a bit similar to what I came across. I'll post more info about it and other findings in a bit.

Click to collapse



Yes that's been my goal -- to get the device to successfully boot into fastboot mode. Thus far, none of the conventional methods have worked.


----------



## 9bestenbier (Sep 6, 2017)

Any success yet? Also, if anyone does manage to fastboot mode to work will it work with the K100 variant(MTK CPU)?

Source: http://opensource.lge.com/osSch/list?types=ALL&search=lgk100


----------



## DCGAMER123 (Sep 7, 2017)

i have had this for a while and cannot get root. ive have tried the one click methods to no avail and cant try the others due to locked bootloader. it will not boot to fastboot mode.


----------



## 9bestenbier (Sep 8, 2017)

UPDATE: I managed to get into fastboot mode by using the adb reboot-bootloader command with adb. I'm now stuck with the "waiting for device" since it doesn't seem like my PC detects it. Any advice anyone?

---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------

UPDATE 2: I have managed to unlock the bootloader with the "fastboot flashing unlock" command in fastboot so after that it wiped everything. But for some reason I still can't get it rooted with iRoot or KingoRoot. Please help.


----------



## 9bestenbier (Sep 10, 2017)

DCGAMER123 said:


> i have had this for a while and cannot get root. ive have tried the one click methods to no avail and cant try the others due to locked bootloader. it will not boot to fastboot mode.

Click to collapse



Which variant do you have? I got into fastboot with the "adb reboot-bootloader" command from my PC.


----------



## DCGAMER123 (Sep 17, 2017)

9bestenbier said:


> Which variant do you have? I got into fastboot with the "adb reboot-bootloader" command from my PC.

Click to collapse



i have the virgin mobile version. cant get into bootloader. the adb command just makes it reboot normally but i will try again anyways.

---------- Post added at 05:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 AM ----------

i tried it again just for the hell of it and like i expected it rebooted normally


----------



## 9bestenbier (Sep 17, 2017)

DCGAMER123 said:


> i have the virgin mobile version. cant get into bootloader. the adb command just makes it reboot normally but i will try again anyways.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 AM ----------
> 
> i tried it again just for the hell of it and like i expected it rebooted normally

Click to collapse



I guess your is different then. I got into fastboot and managed to unlock my bootloader, but I'm still waiting for a developer to compile TWRP for my variant(K100E) so that I can flash SuperSU or Magisk.


----------



## phonecapone (Sep 30, 2017)

9bestenbier said:


> UPDATE: I managed to get into fastboot mode by using the adb reboot-bootloader command with adb. I'm now stuck with the "waiting for device" since it doesn't seem like my PC detects it. Any advice anyone?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------
> 
> UPDATE 2: I have managed to unlock the bootloader with the "fastboot flashing unlock" command in fastboot so after that it wiped everything. But for some reason I still can't get it rooted with iRoot or KingoRoot. Please help.

Click to collapse



Interesting. What version firmware are you on? I am running LS450ZV7, Build MXB48T - It  might give that a try and check for any updates on the one roots to see if this is rootable yet. OT but I figured id let anyone know Dirty Cow works on The LG Rebel (working with someone on a root for it and if all goes well we will hopefully give it a try on some more donor phones).

http://opensource.lge.com/osSch/list?types=ALL&search=Ls450 - Version 3 is rumored to be rootable. However you will need to compile it first. Another thing on my list of things to do. I am hoping moto will get back with us soon. I haven't heard from him in about ~month.


----------



## 9bestenbier (Sep 30, 2017)

phonecapone said:


> Interesting. What version firmware are you on? I am running LS450ZV7, Build MXB48T - It might give that a try and check for any updates on the one roots to see if this is rootable yet. OT but I figured id let anyone know Dirty Cow works on The LG Rebel (working with someone on a root for it and if all goes well we will hopefully give it a try on some more donor phones).
> 
> http://opensource.lge.com/osSch/list?types=ALL&search=Ls450 - Version 3 is rumored to be rootable. However you will need to compile it first. Another thing on my list of things to do. I am hoping moto will get back with us soon. I haven't heard from him in about ~month.

Click to collapse



Hi. I have the K100E running build MXB48T as well.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Oct 1, 2017)

phonecapone said:


> Interesting. What version firmware are you on? I am running LS450ZV7, Build MXB48T - It might give that a try and check for any updates on the one roots to see if this is rootable yet. OT but I figured id let anyone know Dirty Cow works on The LG Rebel (working with someone on a root for it and if all goes well we will hopefully give it a try on some more donor phones).
> 
> http://opensource.lge.com/osSch/list?types=ALL&search=Ls450 - Version 3 is rumored to be rootable. However you will need to compile it first. Another thing on my list of things to do. I am hoping moto will get back with us soon. I haven't heard from him in about ~month.

Click to collapse



Sorry for my long absence without updating you guys, I haven't yet been able to devise a universal root method for all variants and firmware builds of this device. However I would encourage you guys to PM @Astr4y4L on this device. He recently sent me a courtesy copy of his own modded and customized version of LG UP, which was just used to provide a long awaited universal root method for the LG Optimus Zone 3 (VS425PP). I am currently working with his recent LG UP creation in hopes of creating something for the K3 and a couple of other difficult to root LG devices, 
For those interested, @Astr4y4L does offer his customized LG UP flAshing utility for a small donation ....very well worth the meager fee from what I've seen of it tentatively. Think of LG UP without the restrictions and with added and enhanced capabilities. It is a breakthrough in terms of LG smart device development.


----------



## phonecapone (Oct 2, 2017)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> Sorry for my long absence without updating you guys, I haven't yet been able to devise a universal root method for all variants and firmware builds of this device. However I would encourage you guys to PM @Astr4y4L on this device. He recently sent me a courtesy copy of his own modded and customized version of LG UP, which was just used to provide a long awaited universal root method for the LG Optimus Zone 3 (VS425PP). I am currently working with his recent LG UP creation in hopes of creating something for the K3 and a couple of other difficult to root LG devices,
> For those interested, @Astr4y4L does offer his customized LG UP flAshing utility for a small donation ....very well worth the meager fee from what I've seen of it tentatively. Think of LG UP without the restrictions and with added and enhanced capabilities. It is a breakthrough in terms of LG smart device development.

Click to collapse



Well with these phones you can't conquer them all I guess. you put a lot of time into the K3. you might go back and look at the 3rd firmware version but again I think that was for Sprint and not virgin. Good luck on the K3 with this new information you have. Thanks for the heads up on the LG up and developer who created it I might talk to him about the rebel as I have a method for it which would be easy for him to do probably. I need to get my zone 3 on brick then hopefully this LG up will do the trick and then I will toy with the phone some and then sell it to somebody who will put good use to it.

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------




9bestenbier said:


> Hi. I have the K100E running build MXB48T as well.

Click to collapse



As I figured unfortunately my variant does not work. I am going to try firmware version 3 and hopefully it will work. Other than that I will just wait for Moto or others to compile something.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Oct 3, 2017)

phonecapone said:


> Well with these phones you can't conquer them all I guess. you put a lot of time into the K3. you might go back and look at the 3rd firmware version but again I think that was for Sprint and not virgin. Good luck on the K3 with this new information you have. Thanks for the heads up on the LG up and developer who created it I might talk to him about the rebel as I have a method for it which would be easy for him to do probably. I need to get my zone 3 on brick then hopefully this LG up will do the trick and then I will toy with the phone some and then sell it to somebody who will put good use to it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, my Boost variant with the 3rd incremental firmware version is fully rooted with SuperSU binaries installed. Unfortunately I have been unable to root any subsequent builds on the K3. But, as I mentioned earlier, downgrading should now be a feasible option for users wishing to simply downgrade to the 3rd build and then pursue root of the Android OS. It seems that the developer, @Astr4y4L has modded his particular build of LG UP to bypsss LG´s notorious "rollback" check,  which in the standard version of LG UP, prevented many LG devices from being downgraded to earlier firmware versions.


----------



## phonecapone (Oct 3, 2017)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> Yes, my Boost variant with the 3rd incremental firmware version is fully rooted with SuperSU binaries installed. Unfortunately I have been unable to root any subsequent builds on the K3. But, as I mentioned earlier, downgrading should now be a feasible option for users wishing to simply downgrade to the 3rd build and then pursue root of the Android OS. It seems that the developer, @Astr4y4L has modded his particular build of LG UP to bypsss LG´s notorious "rollback" check, which in the standard version of LG UP, prevented many LG devices from being downgraded to earlier firmware versions.

Click to collapse



I had no idea LG had a rollback check. That most likely explains some of the issues I'm having with a few LG's here. I think I'll probably keep one of them so I can get the un bricking process down pat and part with the rest of these lower end LG's that are bricked and move on.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Oct 3, 2017)

phonecapone said:


> I had no idea LG had a rollback check. That most likely explains some of the issues I'm having with a few LG's here. I think I'll probably keep one of them so I can get the un bricking process down pat and part with the rest of these lower end LG's that are bricked and move on.

Click to collapse



I think if memory serves me correctly that LG started its downgrading restrictions within LG UP when the universal tool to bypass FRP locks was created and posted here on XDA.


----------



## meowwl (Oct 13, 2016)

I just went from an older than dirt LG optimus slider (android 2.3.5...hence older than dirt!...But I still miss the slide out keyboard! ) to an LG K3, running Android 6.0.1. I'd like to root it so I can remove some of the bloatware, and to get Link2SD running so I can move stuff to the SD card. However, Kingroot shows "No exploit available." and there isn't a TWRP recovery for it yet either. Anyone got any ideas as to how to root this thing? I've tried kingroot, oneclickroot, and even poot (which made me giggle like a 5 year old, once I found a clean version anyway.) to no avail.


----------



## ThaKhronik (Oct 4, 2017)

Well @MotoJunkie01 - I went with a LG Fortune yesterday.  Cricket Model.

No Rooting.  LG Developer Site doesn't have it. (Free Signup)
Broke down and called LG this AM.
--------------

after the convo, LG is more interested in anyone openly rooting their v120s and other high end phones.

I said specifically, I used Samsung Note 2 to s6 Edge and I switched to lower phones for Development.
The Agent was cool, he told me straight up that the Fortune and K3 are designed to be what we got.

no more quick buy from LG, but get the High End Phone and they will email you an unlock Code before you finish this sentence

FWIW

~Khronik


----------



## Kaykay87 (Oct 10, 2017)

Did you guys figure out about being able to root the k3? I've never rooted a phone and from what it sounds like, there's a bunch of steps involved in just getting to the bootloader. Would an amateur like me be able to root my k3


----------



## phonecapone (Oct 20, 2017)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> I think if memory serves me correctly that LG started its downgrading restrictions within LG UP when the universal tool to bypass FRP locks was created and posted here on XDA.

Click to collapse



Heya i tried sending you a PM back but it says your PM's are disabled. Here is what i was sending. Shoot me a pm or something back.

Heya did you ever check to see what all parts you have? Ive a bunch of various phones now i need things for. Also some parts but they are mostly lower end phones. Still have the Motorola board. Ill ship you it if you want. It's just collecting dust here.

btw i came across a compiled dirty cow root for various phones (its an apk). Ill upload it soon to K3 thread. Surely it will be of use to you. My LG Rebel is rootable with it but I cant get the app to work correctly and root.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Oct 20, 2017)

phonecapone said:


> Heya i tried sending you a PM back but it says your PM's are disabled. Here is what i was sending. Shoot me a pm or something back.
> 
> Heya did you ever check to see what all parts you have? Ive a bunch of various phones now i need things for. Also some parts but they are mostly lower end phones. Still have the Motorola board. Ill ship you it if you want. It's just collecting dust here.
> 
> btw i came across a compiled dirty cow root for various phones (its an apk). Ill upload it soon to K3 thread. Surely it will be of use to you. My LG Rebel is rootable with it but I cant get the app to work correctly and root.

Click to collapse



Thanks @phonecapone, I need to add you as a friend on my user panel settings so we can PM. I'll do that today and sorry for your trouble getting in touch.


----------



## phonecapone (Oct 25, 2017)

ThaKhronik said:


> Well @MotoJunkie01 -
> 
> No Rooting.  LG Developer Site doesn't have it. (Free Signup)

Click to collapse



The developer site doesn't have root exploits for LG phones. They can however provide bootloader unlock codes provided your model is on their list and unlockable. That's not to say it can't be unlocked other ways too.

Try this dirty cow exploit checker. You might get lucky. If so try the second file and see if you get lucky. Actually try both as i believe the second does a preliminary check when initiating. My LG Rebel is exploitable via said method however the specific rootkit i got ahold of isn't working on it.
@MotoJunkie01 Here is what i was referring to.

Here guys, files attached. ---

Checker - Dirtycow Checker_v1.0.apk - Thanks to searching around a bit for an existing download
Root - croowt2.apk - Thanks to 4cdma


----------



## phonecapone (Oct 25, 2017)

Just checked an Alcatel Pixi 4 (5) 4060W Build P5GUWG4 that I just removed Google FRP from and seems its rootable (6.0.1 ) as well. Need to get the handful of scripts i've got working correctly with these devices now. Ha but haven't checked the board here or github lately but maybe someone is already steps ahead. What a uploaded is a good sign already. 

For those wondering as for the LG K3 it wont work with the latest build (don't have offhand) for Boost Mobile.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Oct 25, 2017)

phonecapone said:


> Just checked an Alcatel Pixi 4 (5) 4060W Build P5GUWG4 that I just removed Google FRP from and seems its rootable (6.0.1 ) as well. Need to get the handful of scripts i've got working correctly with these devices now. Ha but haven't checked the board here or github lately but maybe someone is already steps ahead. What a uploaded is a good sign already.
> 
> For those wondering as for the LG K3 it wont work with the latest build (don't have offhand) for Boost Mobile.

Click to collapse



Hi @phonecapone. Was just reading your posts on DirtyCow and just remembered. I had forgot to add you as a contact in my User Control Panel. I just done that while I was thinking about it. I'll shoot you a PM


----------



## miscellaneousmemphian (Oct 25, 2017)

wow nothing on this phone yet?


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Oct 25, 2017)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> Hi @phonecapone. Was just reading your posts on DirtyCow and just remembered. I had forgot to add you as a contact in my User Control Panel. I just done that while I was thinking about it. I'll shoot you a PM

Click to collapse


@phonecapone, I was just talking with an amazing developer on my LG Optimus Zone 3 thread, his name is @Astr4y4L. I have gotten his ok and I'd like to get you two together on this K3. He is an absolute genious on these locked down LG devices. Please send him a PM and you two discuss this K3. I believe he can be an enormous help on this device.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Oct 26, 2017)

ThaKhronik said:


> Well @MotoJunkie01 - I went with a LG Fortune yesterday. Cricket Model.
> 
> No Rooting. LG Developer Site doesn't have it. (Free Signup)
> Broke down and called LG this AM.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, if you search for the LG V20 forums here on XDA, owners of that device actually put out a cash bounty to any developers or enthusiasts who could root the device with true /system mounted R/W. Within days the device was rooted and custom recovery was compiled. But, a big key to what you were saying, owners of that device were able to unlock their bootloaders due to LG's willingness to provide the hash code. 
My point is, on these low and mid level devices made by LG, locked down bootloaders are a near insurmountable obstacle. While full root can be accomplished with a locked bootloader, the recovery partition cannot be flashed with a custom recovery.
So, on a positive note, your Cricket LG Fortune may very well be susceptible to root exploits, and thus, full root may be possible. However, with a locked bootloader you are confined to working within the OS with respect to backing up partitions, etc. Custom recovery simply isn't possible until the bootloader is unlocked. Safe Strap (an alternative custom recovery mod used on many Samsung devices with locked bootloaders) and  other custom recovery mods just aren't the same and harness many inherent restrictions.
Another reason I love Motorola/Lenovo. With exception to many Verizon branded Moto devices, most Moto devices - especially low end devices - can easily be bootloader unlocked in fastboot mode with a code Motorola provides on its website.


----------



## Astr4y4L (Oct 27, 2017)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> @phonecapone, I was just talking with an amazing developer on my LG Optimus Zone 3 thread, his name is @Astr4y4L. I have gotten his ok and I'd like to get you two together on this K3. He is an absolute genious on these locked down LG devices. Please send him a PM and you two discuss this K3. I believe he can be an enormous help on this device.

Click to collapse



OK Hi Folks I'm New to this Thread but not new to XDA or breaking-android.
My Friend @MotoJunkie01 Mentioned me and I noticed....
We Have Been behind the scenes discussing the K3 -vs- Root issues..

I've got a workaround for root on the K3 I'm going to require Two Testers that Have the K3 From Boost
if you are comfortable with LguP and Adb that makes things very easy....

The K3-Root-Kit Is not quite complete I'm Waiting on a File From My Friend and then We'll be all ready to test on Boost K3

It will most likely require a factory-reset to wipe the Cache & Dalvic after performing the Root-Kit
so Back everything up first..
Next 2 people to reply to THIS post with <Reserved> will be my testers...

Thanks Kindly,
Astr4y4L


----------



## CTClarke (Oct 27, 2017)

*Tester*



Astr4y4L said:


> OK Hi Folks I'm New to this Thread but not new to XDA or breaking-android.
> My Friend @MotoJunkie01 Mentioned me and I noticed....
> We Have Been behind the scenes discussing the K3 -vs- Root issues..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll do it.


----------



## Astr4y4L (Oct 27, 2017)

CTClarke said:


> I'll do it.

Click to collapse



DONE... TESTER #1 FOUND...

my fiiend will hopefully get the last file i need for this uploaded soon and then I'll Pm you the Link for the Root-Kit I'm developing for this...
I advise you to also go download latest Stock firmware in .kdz format for your device in case anything go's wrong...

Soon as I get that last file I'll contact you by PM and you'll download a package at that point I'll want to get you set up to do the flash and then we will move our conversation back here for reference and so other users can see how to get in on the action...

I'm going to try to get ahold of my friend now


----------



## CTClarke (Oct 27, 2017)

Astr4y4L said:


> DONE... TESTER #1 FOUND...
> 
> my fiiend will hopefully get the last file i need for this uploaded soon and then I'll Pm you the Link for the Root-Kit I'm developing for this...
> I advise you to also go download latest Stock firmware in .kdz format for your device in case anything go's wrong...
> ...

Click to collapse



Alright, thanks. I am looking forward to finally deleting bloatware on my phone.


----------



## Skunkser (Oct 27, 2017)

Astr4y4L said:


> OK Hi Folks I'm New to this Thread but not new to XDA or breaking-android.
> My Friend @MotoJunkie01 Mentioned me and I noticed....
> We Have Been behind the scenes discussing the K3 -vs- Root issues..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont have k3 but i replied to test on my lg k4 2017

---------- Post added at 05:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 AM ----------




CTClarke said:


> Alright, thanks. I am looking forward to finally deleting bloatware on my phone.

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...ve-bloatware-lg-x-lg-x-devices-t3652011/page2 might help


----------



## Astr4y4L (Oct 27, 2017)

Skunkser said:


> I dont have k3 but i replied to test on my lg k4 2017

Click to collapse



 



CHECK YOUR PM'S And let me know please once you get the files downloaded successfully


----------



## sajeel (Oct 27, 2017)

Reserved I have k3 uk version ?

Sent from my LG-K100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Astr4y4L (Oct 28, 2017)

Oh my  !!!

We have a major setback....
My friend whom i needed the file from has had an android meltdown...

unfortunately I was waiting for a nand-dump from my friends K3 which was rooted and never updated...

as he attempted to install busybox to /system/xbin the device rebooted and has been in boot-loop every since...
to complicate things Now the Pc cant see it even in download mode...
so I cant even Use My tools to dump the partition from dl- mode

What we need now is anyone out there who has the older K3 thats never been updated.

the old firmware was susceptible to exploit the new is not. But If anyone can find one with the Very early firmware still on it I can Dump the /System partition and you guys can flash that to your device and try to exploit it with KingRoot

Untill We get his K3 back up or find someone else with the older one [already rooted is better] and dump the /system partition i'm kind stuck on this Project...

I don't even Have a K3 to play with so you guys with the K3 talk around and find me a person with the older firmware on device and we'll dump it..


----------



## Skunkser (Oct 28, 2017)

This is bad news and I want to report that when I flashed system.img with your modded lgup the phone went into a bootloop so I flashed back the stock firmware and guess what all my apps and games all my data was still this a problem with lgup





Astr4y4L said:


> Oh my !!!
> 
> We have a major setback....
> My friend whom i needed the file from has had an android meltdown...
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Astr4y4L (Oct 28, 2017)

*Not a problem , a dirty-flash young jedi*



Skunkser said:


> This is bad news and I want to report that when I flashed system.img with your modded lgup the phone went into a bootloop so I flashed back the stock firmware and guess what all my apps and games all my data was still this a problem with lgup

Click to collapse



IF YOU READ THE POSTS ABOVE YOU'LL NOTICE MENTION THAT IT REQUIRES A FACTORY-RESET TO CLEAR DALVIC AND CACHE ALSO USERDATA PARTITIONS...

SINCE THE K4 YOU HAVE IS THE NEWEST VERSION IT WOULD NOT DOWNGRADE...

SINCE IT DIDN'T DOWNGRADE, IT DIDN'T TAKE THE FLASH THE FIRST TIME ...
CAN'T JUST FLASH LOLLIPOP'S SYSTEM OVER MARSHMALLOW AS THE REST OF THE FIRMWARE WILL BE DIFFERENT.

SO IT NEVER ACTUALLY GOT FACTORY RESET AND THUS WHEN YOU DIRTYFLASHED THE STOCK KDZ BACK TO IT YOU STILL HAD ALL SETTINGS APPS ETC...


This is not a bug or a problem it's just called a Dirty-Flash and Count your-self lucky that you didn't get stuck with a paper-weight or loose all your games and tweets or what-ever.

Bro I've been doing R&D on this stuff for months , Thank you for Being Brave and trying the pre-rooted K4 image but It Was stated that it's for the K4  K121 version of the phone.
Your feedback is Awesome this means I get to Make A Note
K4 root [k121 only]--{NOT M151}
and you've helped to confirm if this would end in disaster or triumph 
for the M151 model of the phone .
sadly now that model must wait until i have time to focus on it directly.

but as a Team_Astr4y4L tester you still have the modified LGup and so with a bit of persistance and time you could verywell dump your own system partition and convert it into an ext4 system.img file
at that point you can mount it in Linux and add or delete whatever you want..

So I encourage you to continue learning the process and become a contributor instead of a consumer  and learn to OWN your devices.

Thanks 
Astr4y4L


----------



## meowwl (Oct 13, 2016)

I just went from an older than dirt LG optimus slider (android 2.3.5...hence older than dirt!...But I still miss the slide out keyboard! ) to an LG K3, running Android 6.0.1. I'd like to root it so I can remove some of the bloatware, and to get Link2SD running so I can move stuff to the SD card. However, Kingroot shows "No exploit available." and there isn't a TWRP recovery for it yet either. Anyone got any ideas as to how to root this thing? I've tried kingroot, oneclickroot, and even poot (which made me giggle like a 5 year old, once I found a clean version anyway.) to no avail.


----------



## sajeel (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi have lg k3 uk version with android version: 6.01, build: mxb48t
Let me know if you need any more details. 

Sent from my LG-K100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Astr4y4L (Oct 29, 2017)

sajeel said:


> Hi have lg k3 uk version with android version: 6.01, build: mxb48t
> Let me know if you need any more details.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I Am kinda stuck I need a dump from a device thats susceptible 
whats the date on your device's security patches? and also the kernel version and the build date please?


----------



## sajeel (Oct 30, 2017)

Astr4y4L said:


> I Am kinda stuck I need a dump from a device thats susceptible
> whats the date on your device's security patches? and also the kernel version and the build date please?

Click to collapse



Android security level: 2017 01 01
Kernel: 3.18.19
Software version: v10c-EUR-XX

Let me know if you need anything else

Sent from my LG-K100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Oct 30, 2017)

Astr4y4L said:


> IF YOU READ THE POSTS ABOVE YOU'LL NOTICE MENTION THAT IT REQUIRES A FACTORY-RESET TO CLEAR DALVIC AND CACHE ALSO USERDATA PARTITIONS...
> 
> SINCE THE K4 YOU HAVE IS THE NEWEST VERSION IT WOULD NOT DOWNGRADE...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Team @Astr4y4L, it's great to see you here. I know this thread will grow and profit from your presence. I'm in the process of procuring you an LG K3. If you're ok with it, I'll mail you the device for development purposes. And, of course, you may keep the device.


----------



## Astr4y4L (Oct 30, 2017)

*Holly Cow !!!*



MotoJunkie01 said:


> Team @Astr4y4L, it's great to see you here. I know this thread will grow and profit from your presence. I'm in the process of procuring you an LG K3. If you're ok with it, I'll mail you the device for development purposes. And, of course, you may keep the device.

Click to collapse



That would be Great ! Bro I'm so glad we got the PM situation fixed...

So yea, on the K3 thing ... If we can get an old one {Even in beat-up condition } that would be the best. Requirement would be working mini-usb port and Functional touch-screen
even if it's all cracked up that's ok but I must be able to use the touch screen to set settings test apps and exploits etc.

and I must be able to connect to PC especially in Download mode...
only way to Dump and Flash the device appropriately ...

other than that it can look like a total turd and be alright !!  LMAO
@sajeel Sorry but the specs you stated are not what I'm looking for.. for a dump to Mod-out 
I would like something with the security-patch date before Sept. 2016
@MotoJunkie01 you Know I'm thinking if we get one before sept 2016  and with kernel build like 3.10 or whatever it should be susceptible to Dirty-stinkin-brown-CoW 's
that + Mounting the /system off device and manually placing our SU.d in there before Brown-cowing it  should make it MUCH easier to exploit and attain persistent Root access across Reboots

Brother you KNOW WHAT HAPPENS to these devices when I get them in my possession 

I Just Can't help it... I gotta Gut that little Android Guy Every time LOL!

But YES BRING IT!!!! 
The K3 Root-Project is definitely in the works .. 
God It's Good to have Good Supporters ! 
It Makes Developing these exploits so much quicker...


----------



## Kylethedarkn (Nov 10, 2017)

Hey I also have a couple K3s I'm looking to root. Let me know if I can do anything that would help.


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Nov 11, 2017)

@Astr4y4L, I have successfully found you a new Boost LG K3. PM sent.


----------



## Astr4y4L (Nov 11, 2017)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> @Astr4y4L, I have successfully found you a new Boost LG K3. PM sent.

Click to collapse



Confirmed.
Team Astr4y4L will be focused on K3 in next week or two we hope to see something good developing.

My thought is to build parts of the firmwares from source modified here and there and then basically try to replace the files in an image dumped from the device with files extracted from the target output in my compiled version.

Basically looking for a way to (port) firmware that's purposefully been modified to open security vulnerabilities and give us a doorway for some other root technique to work.
My good friend @MotoJunkie01 has a device that once was rooted on an older build. 
If we can find what was exploited to root that one it will give us a direction to search for a place to make our... Ummm. Doorway.


----------



## parkgrrr (Nov 20, 2017)

Has anyone been able to make any progress?  I haven't even been able to boot into fastboot mode on my unlocked k3 2017.


----------



## Skunkser (Nov 22, 2017)

Astr4y4L said:


> Confirmed.
> Team Astr4y4L will be focused on K3 in next week or two we hope to see something good developing.
> 
> My thought is to build parts of the firmwares from source modified here and there and then basically try to replace the files in an image dumped from the device with files extracted from the target output in my compiled version.
> ...

Click to collapse



Any progress


----------



## jaiganesh1121 (Nov 25, 2017)

parkgrrr said:


> Has anyone been able to make any progress?  I haven't even been able to boot into fastboot mode on my unlocked k3 2017.

Click to collapse



How did you unlock the phone, i am waiting to sim unlock my phone for long. Please help me to do it


----------



## Theonlyfriend27 (Nov 30, 2017)

any updates on the lg k3
I have the v7 version from VM but i guess it depends


----------



## Skunkser (Nov 30, 2017)

Astr4y4L said:


> I Am kinda stuck I need a dump from a device thats susceptible
> whats the date on your device's security patches? and also the kernel version and the build date please?

Click to collapse



Any news


----------



## Astr4y4L (Nov 30, 2017)

*Nada*



Skunkser said:


> Any news

Click to collapse



Yea bro, nothing happening yet.
Been searching every where for a device 
With the old firmware. 
And even tried to build the firmware from source.

Nada.
But if anyone can find a k3.  with old firmware 
We can dump it and then use that to. Build a root kit.
Still searching.


----------



## Skunkser (Dec 6, 2017)

Astr4y4L said:


> Yea bro, nothing happening yet.
> Been searching every where for a device
> With the old firmware.
> And even tried to build the firmware from source.
> ...

Click to collapse



How long is your account banned for


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Dec 6, 2017)

Skunkser said:


> How long is your account banned for

Click to collapse



Team @Astr4y4L is now over at Android Forums. https://androidforums.com/threads/verizon-zone3-how-to-root.1223248/


----------



## Koncrete (Dec 9, 2017)

I have a 20170401 LS450ZV7 That is a complete spare... Given to me freely,  im willing to flash or try anything "for science"


----------



## oldheep2004 (Dec 13, 2017)

edited


----------



## Kim596 (Dec 17, 2017)

I've had this device for so long now. It's been my "backup" phone since I received it as a gift because I was ruining every phone I bought for almost a year. It was picked up at a 19.99 price point from Walmart and is now my main phone since my latest and greatest smash to yet another, more expensive device.  I've kept up with this thread since I first got the phone (rooting is the first thing I normally do to any android I buy) and I have watched and tried many things myself along with you guys. I gave up for a few months over the summer because the entire systemless root against a locked bootloader round-a-bout gave me such a headache and when it comes to getting into the more techie stuff I'm a failure. Now that this little guy is my mainer though, I'm stuck at wanting to delve deeper but since it's the only device I have working right now until I do my tax return, I'm wary of letting myself do so at the risk of bricking. I've also (stupidly, yes) let the phone auto-update and currently have:
Virgin Mobile
6.0.1
ker 3.10.49
build MXB48T
software version LS450ZV8. 

Even after uninstalling updates, rolling back to factory versions and disabling every bloat I could, I am out of room on this little guy with less than 5 apps installed.  
I kept questioning why the cheapest phone I've ever owned was locked up so damn tight, but this little guy has outlasted 5 other more expensive phones all while being dropped more (even screen-side down on freaking pavement), getting wet a few times, sat on so many times I've lost count now...and I never even bought a case or screen protector for it and it still looks almost brand new. 
It's driving me crazy and I'm teetering on conspiracy-theory. 

My neighbor just gave me her old Nokia Lumia for a backup after I told her about running out of room on my K3.

Sorry for the TLDR post, but if there is anything I can do to help please let me know! With the Lumia for a backup the thought of bricking the lg isn't an issue now.


----------



## Terisasof (Dec 19, 2017)

*LG K3 Root update?*

anything new sat here and pretty much spent the last hour reading all the posts, no updates or is this a lost device? definitely don't know much but will help if I can......
thanks again


----------



## meowwl (Oct 13, 2016)

I just went from an older than dirt LG optimus slider (android 2.3.5...hence older than dirt!...But I still miss the slide out keyboard! ) to an LG K3, running Android 6.0.1. I'd like to root it so I can remove some of the bloatware, and to get Link2SD running so I can move stuff to the SD card. However, Kingroot shows "No exploit available." and there isn't a TWRP recovery for it yet either. Anyone got any ideas as to how to root this thing? I've tried kingroot, oneclickroot, and even poot (which made me giggle like a 5 year old, once I found a clean version anyway.) to no avail.


----------



## oldheep2004 (Dec 20, 2017)

Terisasof said:


> anything new sat here and pretty much spent the last hour reading all the posts, no updates or is this a lost device? definitely don't know much but will help if I can......
> thanks again

Click to collapse



have problem with root on Lg k3 k100ds
android 6.0.1
kernel 3.19.19+
build MXB48T
software version V10b-CIS-XX


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Dec 22, 2017)

Terisasof said:


> anything new sat here and pretty much spent the last hour reading all the posts, no updates or is this a lost device? definitely don't know much but will help if I can......
> thanks again

Click to collapse



Well, I don't know about a "lost" device, but the LS450 is certainly at a stand still in terms of a universal rooting method. The seemingly unlockable bootloader is extremely problematic in achieving systemless root. While the older firmware builds for the K3 have proven susceptible to one-click root methods (iRoot, RootGenius), this doesn't benefit users running the more recent builds. 
So, here's where things stand: if a K3 user could downgrade firmware to an older version, using LG UP or a similar flashing utility, root would be possible. However, I have bricked my K3, so I'm at a stand still at the moment on any further development.


----------



## Skunkser (Jan 1, 2018)

MotoJunkie01 said:


> Well, I don't know about a "lost" device, but the LS450 is certainly at a stand still in terms of a universal rooting method. The seemingly unlockable bootloader is extremely problematic in achieving systemless root. While the older firmware builds for the K3 have proven susceptible to one-click root methods (iRoot, RootGenius), this doesn't benefit users running the more recent builds.
> So, here's where things stand: if a K3 user could downgrade firmware to an older version, using LG UP or a similar flashing utility, root would be possible. However, I have bricked my K3, so I'm at a stand still at the moment on any further development.

Click to collapse



User [email protected] gave me a custom LGUP build which i am not allowed to share. i used it to downgrade my phone.maybe you can use it on lg k3


----------



## MotoJunkie01 (Jan 1, 2018)

Skunkser said:


> User [email protected] gave me a custom LGUP build which i am not allowed to share. i used it to downgrade my phone.maybe you can use it on lg k3

Click to collapse



I have @Astr4y4L's LG-UP modified build as well, and yes downgrading the K3 is a possibility. The issue I'm having with the process is that LG-UP stops the flash after 85%. This is most likely a bootloader issue, but I'm currently experimenting with downgrading on all earlier versions of firmware that I can find.


----------



## Kyvega52 (Feb 4, 2018)

Well ..anything... Yet...? I got one last night from u.s. cellular. Then immedilately realized it was missing an option that would have allowed me to mount my 32 GB class 10 Micro SD card as internal storage, however... so... It's been a pretty rough day for me I've had my UPS and my Downs that's where the beginning when I thought I had it right now, and then there's now or I realize that I don't... But throwing down all health help for maybe an update with good news


----------



## CTClarke (Mar 13, 2018)

*?*

So nobody has anything yet, I really want to clear some storage on my phone.


----------



## culiacanazo (Mar 15, 2018)

jaiganesh1121 said:


> How did you unlock the phone, i am waiting to sim unlock my phone for long. Please help me to do it

Click to collapse



He doesn't mean it had been tied to a carrier. They sell it unlocked.


----------



## Kurajmo (Mar 28, 2018)

Any news about how to root LG K3 K100DS?
I really need this to Block frustrating update available message and free some internal storage.
Any help will be very apperciate.


----------



## Deleted member 9247934 (Jun 21, 2018)

I have the bootloader unlocked just with fastboot oem unlock. 
Has anyone got TWRP?
Anything I can do next?
Any custom rom with root?
I have lg k3 k100 (eu)

Sent from my LG-K100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaKhronik (Jun 21, 2018)

*This may answer your question*



tichun2 said:


> I have the bootloader unlocked just with fastboot oem unlock.
> Has anyone got TWRP?
> Anything I can do next?
> Any custom rom with root?
> ...

Click to collapse



LG has a free Developer Site to unlock Compatible Phones.  LG K Series might be there now.
At the  time i was using LG, now im back to Samsung J7 Prime 32gb but same issue.

High-End Phones are up for Rooting - Manufacturer knows we do it - easy Void locks you in
Mid is based on Carrier - (e.g., Samsung doesnt care, MetroPCS did)
Buying Random Phones = Research FIRST if Root is even a question.

Thought this Thread was dead but here are my recent Findings @motojunkie

https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/root-metropcs-j7-prime-32gb-sm-j727t1-t3800985


Khronik


----------



## Deleted member 9247934 (Jun 21, 2018)

ThaKhronik said:


> LG has a free Developer Site to unlock Compatible Phones.  LG K Series might be there now.
> At the  time i was using LG, now im back to Samsung J7 Prime 32gb but same issue.
> 
> High-End Phones are up for Rooting - Manufacturer knows we do it - easy Void locks you in
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying, yet as I said, the bootloader is unlocked. 
The problem lays elsewhere, I cannot find custom recovery compiled for the phone that would allow sideloading super su. 
Seems not that hard, but I have hard-bricked previous smartphone years ago, following a guide to let phone boot off sd card. Now I am too afraid.
Additionally I am on Linux, so tooling for android noobs is limited.
Why I bother with root is that I'd like usb tethering the moment I connect the cable, remove google crap and preloaded apps, disable tons of services, underclock etc.

Sent from my LG-K100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaKhronik (Jul 8, 2018)

tichun2 said:


> Thanks for replying, yet as I said, the bootloader is unlocked.
> The problem lays elsewhere, I cannot find custom recovery compiled for the phone that would allow sideloading super su.
> Seems not that hard, but I have hard-bricked previous smartphone years ago, following a guide to let phone boot off sd card. Now I am too afraid.
> Additionally I am on Linux, so tooling for android noobs is limited.
> ...

Click to collapse



You totally missed The Point.

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




tichun2 said:


> Thanks for replying, yet as I said, the bootloader is unlocked.
> The problem lays elsewhere, I cannot find custom recovery compiled for the phone that would allow sideloading super su.
> Seems not that hard, but I have hard-bricked previous smartphone years ago, following a guide to let phone boot off sd card. Now I am too afraid.
> Additionally I am on Linux, so tooling for android noobs is limited.
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe I havent been active on Forums.....
https://www.xda-developers.com/uninstall-carrier-oem-bloatware-without-root-access/


There are no customs yet - Linux or not.
I can't help Manufacturers figured out "Burners" had other uses

Might wanna read BOTH Posts.  LG has its own Development Center.  
Pretty sure I've said that in this Thread.

Peace.


----------



## SNMetamorph (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey, someone progress on rooting? Did anyone get temp root on this device, using DirtyCow?

Now, I successfully get temporary root, using tool from this thread. 
But I don't perform steps 5, 6, and 7. Because, it can brick this device.

Phone info:
Android version - 6.0.1
Android security patch level - 2016-11-01
Kernel version - 3.18.19+
Build number - MXB48T
Software version - V10b-CIS-XX


----------



## ThaKhronik (Aug 6, 2018)

tichun2 said:


> Thanks for replying, yet as I said, the bootloader is unlocked.
> The problem lays elsewhere, I cannot find custom recovery compiled for the phone that would allow sideloading super su.
> Seems not that hard, but I have hard-bricked previous smartphone years ago, following a guide to let phone boot off sd card. Now I am too afraid.
> Additionally I am on Linux, so tooling for android noobs is limited.
> ...

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/root-metropcs-j7-prime-32gb-sm-j727t1-t3800985

This is a HYBRID OS.

POP is the NA TMK USA Version SM-j727t1 - this device possibly has Root for Internatiobal.
Real J7 Prime is SM-g610f has been modified.

So as I said in My Post - 

Unless you can:

extract code
see all fubction calls
emulate the correct firmware
reconnect said code to allow TRUE OEM UNLOCK

Youve just bought a phone LG nor Samsung have Plans on giving Root Access.


I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYONE TRYING TO CIRCUMVENT THIS HYBRID OS.
The "I'm gonna pick up a phone days are over."

Buyer Research, Buyer Beware

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------




SNMetamorph said:


> Hey, someone progress on rooting? Did anyone get temp root on this device, using DirtyCow?
> 
> Now, I successfully get temporary root, using tool from this thread.
> But I don't perform steps 5, 6, and 7. Because, it can brick this device.
> ...

Click to collapse



And No.
As of right now........ K3 is being replaced.

It's not even Junk Phone Status.
Meaning, I've got 2

gave away 1.   they bought a ZTE.... yes, replaced by ZTE
the other is sitting in its case dead with no reason to use it even w/ WIFI

That phone is not worth Buying.  Switch for Free?
Pay the Money.

Google Hangouts gives you a free Number that works better....FREE
My Kid laughed and picked up the s4 to use instead of the extra LG.

When Kids understand Phones are like Computers.


----------



## Kurajmo (Sep 22, 2018)

Any news about root?
I buyed Lg K3 K100DS today. And i want remove my country provider logo and apps when i launch phone. 
My FW is V10d version


----------



## ThaKhronik (Sep 23, 2018)

Gotta ask since this got Necro'd....

Did you read that you go to LG's website and check your phone free there?
If you bought the K3 for Root - you didn't read anything i wrote so ... im kinda laughing but smh

again - check LG Developer Website. Use Google.
Search for LG Website
Check Phone
If phone there - they unlock
if phone not there - you bought a brick.


----------



## Kurajmo (Sep 23, 2018)

ThaKhronik said:


> Gotta ask since this got Necro'd....
> 
> Did you read that you go to LG's website and check your phone free there?
> If you bought the K3 for Root - you didn't read anything i wrote so ... im kinda laughing but smh
> ...

Click to collapse



It's xda developers you know?
I ask cause almost all android modification starts here.
You don't need to be rude


----------



## ktl20 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi
What about magisk?  I've extracted boot.img from KDZ file and used Magisk Manager 6.0.1 and it patched ok. Is fastboot flash boot.img works?   Someone manage to root this phone with this method?


----------



## Kurajmo (Nov 11, 2018)

ktl20 said:


> Hi
> What about magisk? I've extracted boot.img from KDZ file and used Magisk Manager 6.0.1 and it patched ok. Is fastboot flash boot.img works? Someone manage to root this phone with this method?

Click to collapse



Don't try this. Without unlock bootloader you may brick your device for good.
That's why i still wait for unlock bootloader and root Method for My LG K100DS phone.


----------



## Nomore1007 (Oct 21, 2022)

Kurajmo said:


> Don't try this. Without unlock bootloader you may brick your device for good.
> That's why i still wait for unlock bootloader and root Method for My LG K100DS phone.

Click to collapse



Still waiting


----------

